# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Традиция и современность >  Духовная практика и материальное благополучие.

## Семён Сгулов

Добрый день. Традиционно Поклонение Господу Шри Кришне подразумевает желание Живого существа ( Души ) восстановить свои некогда утраченные взаимоотношения  с Богом. Многими в силу кармического статуса (положения) Господь рассматривается по разному. Где то Господь и религия в целом приобретает черты Некой системы наказаний, то есть искупление Грехов перед Богом ставится на первое место. Вайшнавская культура привлекательна тем, что Господь рассматривается не просто источником наказания для греховных личностей, а плюс к этому другом живого существа, нашим искренним доброжелателем, учителем, матерью и отцом, и даже возлюбленным. Это ставит Филосософию Вайшнавов на порядок Выше по привлекательности, и по уровню понимания относительно своего положения в богоцентричной системе жизнеустройства. Однако Справедливость, присущая Верховному управляющему имеет место и в Вайшнавской культуре и в любой другой религиозной системе. 

По традиции Вайшнавы предлагают плоды своей религиозной деятельности Господу Шри Кришне, совершенствуясь в своих вкусах или расах Живое существо с любовью и преданностью предлагает дорогостоящие подношения Лотосным стопам Господа. Понимая плачевное положение людей Века - Кали его Божественная Милость А.Ч. Бхактиведанта СВами Прабхупада в с своих книгах говорит о том, что даже если Господу Шри Кришне предложить листочек или цветок то Господь Кришна примет Это, главное это с любовью и преданностью. 

Как рассматриваются Материальные Блага и Духовная практика в Традиционных школах ( Сампрадаях ) Вайшнавской философии?
Какова вероятность нейтрализации причин прошлой греховной деятельность приводящих Живое существо к результатам неблагочестивой деятельности ?
Что есть Истинное благочестие в Традиционном Вайшнавизме.
Обязательно ли Вайшнав Должен быть нищим? 
Если человек искренен в своём желании служить Кришне могут ли деньги стать препятствием на пути к самоосознанию или всё индивидуально?

Прошу прощения за столько вопросов, и манеру их изложения. Спасибо. Харе Кришна

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Отрывок из "Мадхурья Кадамбини" Шрилы Вишванатхи Чакраварти Тхакура частично ответит на Ваши вопросы.

-------------------------------------------------------

Пробившись из-под земли, молодой росток садхана-бхакти тянется вверх и на нем появляются первые два листка. Один из них называется клешагхни (свобода от всех видов материальных страданий), а другой — шубхада (появление благих качеств). Внутри бутона , образуемого этими листками находятся покои царя по имени Рага,.(рага-бхакти). Эта внутренняя гладкая и мягкая поверхность насыщена спонтанным влечением ко всему, что имеет отношение к Господу. Ее возвышенная природа обусловлена чистой искренней привязанностью преданного к Господу:
йешам ахам прийа атма суташ ча
сакхагурух сухридо даивам иштам
Для Моих преданных Я — любимый сын, друг, учитель, доброжелатель и возлюбленный Господь. (Бхаг. 3.25.38).
Внешняя поверхность листов, на которой располагаются владения царя ваидхи, слегка шероховата, поскольку представляет собой процесс следования ограничениям священных писаний. Эта сторона в некоторой степени уступает внутренней, по причине недостатка спонтанной, глубокой привязанности к Господу, над которой преобладает благоговейное поклонение Господу. Однако и в рага и в ваидхи-бхакти качества клешагхни (уменьшения страданий и греховной деятельности) и шубхада (появления благих качеств) присутствуют в равной степени.
Известны 5 видов материальных страданий, называемых клеши, которые прекращаются благодаря бхакти: авидйа, асмита, рага, двеша и абхинивеша.
Слово клеша буквальное означает страдания или несчастье, но в данном случае его следует понимать как «причина страданий». Описание клеш приводится в Йога Сутрах Патанджали», в третьей «Сутре Садхана Пады», где говорится, что клеши, по существу, представляют собой пять различных видов или причин невежества (авидьи).
Клеши обуславливают наш правильный или неправильный выбор, стремление либо к праведности, либо к безбожию, что влечет за собой соответственно либо благочестивые, либо греховные поступки, в результате которых мы наслаждаемся или страдаем.
Клеши бывают пяти видов:
Авидйа: невежество, которое проявляется в том, что мы ошибочно принимаем преходящее за вечное, страдания за блажество, скверну за чистоту и то, что не является нашей истинной сущностью за таковую.
Асмита: ложное эго; мировоззрение, вызванное отождествлением себя с телом; мышление в рамках концепции «я» и «мое». Восприятие реальности на уровне грубых чувств.
Рага: привязанность; стремление к материальному счастью и средствам его достижения.
Двеша: ненависть; неприятие страданий и всего, что служит их причиной.
Абхинивеша: подсознательная тяга к удовлетворению чувств; привычки или пристрастия, сохраняющиеся с прошлых жизней; глубокая привязанность к материальному телу и страх смерти.
К категории пяти клеш также относятся последствия греховной деятельности: прарабдха (дающие о себе знать), апрарабдха (непроявленные), рудха (в виде ростка) и биджа (в виде семени).
Два вышеупомянутых вида бхакти (садхана и ваидхи) не только устраняют клеши, но и способствуют развитию в преданном всех благоприятных качеств. «Шримад-Бхагава-там» подтверждает это:
йасйасти бхактир бхагаватй акинчана
сарваир гунаис татра самасате сурах
харав абхактасйа куто махад-гуна
маноратхенасати дхавато бахих
Личности всех полубогов со всеми их достоинствами и возвышенными качествами проявляются в том, кто развил чистую преданность Верховной Личности Бога. Откуда же этим добродетелям взяться в сердце человека, который лишен преданности Господу и потому целиком находится во власти временных материальных желаний своего ума? (Бхаг. 5.18.12)
К благим качествам (шубха) относятся: равнодушие к материальной деятельности, влечение к Верховному Господу, доброжелательность, сострадание, умение прощать, правдивость, простота, беспристрастие, стойкость, сдержанность, почтительное отношение к другим, смирение и желание делать добро ближнему .
бхактих парешанубхаво вирактир
анйатра сайта трика ека-калах
прападйаманасйа йатхашнатах сйус
туштих пуштих кшуд-апайо 'ну-гхасам
Преданность Господу, непосредственное общение со Всевышним и отрешенность от материального мира - все эти качества одновременно проявляются в том, кто принимает прибежище Верховной Личности Бога, подобно тому, как человек, вкушающий пищу, одновременно утоляет голод, получает питание и наслаждается. (Бхаг. 11.2.42)

----------


## Семён Сгулов

Часто говорят что, одним святым Духом сыт не будешь, лично я прекрасно понимаю, все достоинства преданного служения Господу Шри Кришне. Но почему то мне кажется, что если на улице холодно, то нужно где то взять зимнюю обувь ( к примеру ) или дублёнку потеплее. Достичь Высокого уровня Бхакти, благодаря которому материальное благополучие стучится в двери не так то просто да и не быстро это, а на улице всё та же зима и всё так же нужна обувь. Вопрос? Как быть? Одной набедренной повязкой к сожалению не обойдешься. Вот как традиционная Вайшнавская философия к этому относится, на эти проблемы вообще внимание не обращается, либо всё таки обращается. Прошу прощения если что то не так написал.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Бхакти не даёт материального благополучия. Ни на начальной стадии, ни на конечной. Бхакти развивается в прему - всепоглощающую любовь к Кришне. А материальное благополучие получается от благочестивых поступков в этой жизни и в предыдущих. И от следования своему долгу, дхарме.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Если мысли о чем-то материальном не покидают, так это часть жизни любого человека. Но преданные Кришны обращаются за исполнением своих материальных просьб к Самому Кришне, а не полубогам. 

Кришна Сам говорит, что Своим преданным дает то, что им действительно необходимо и освобождает от того, что им не нужно. 

И поскольку Кришна Абсолют, материальные желания исполнятся и больше не возникнут. 

Те же, кто обращается к полубогам, такого преимущества не имеют. Они - управляющие этой Вселенной, и лишь выполняют пожелания дживы, согласно тому, сколько на счету благочестия этой дживы средств. Но при этом они сами имеют материальные желания и не властны освобождать от них других джив.

----------


## Семён Сгулов

Спасибо за Ваши Ответы. с Благодарностью. Харе Кришна.

----------


## SIDDHILALASA

Когда человека оставляет сила, он становится садху (отшельником), не имеющий богатства действует как брахмачари (отреченный ученик), больной человек ведет себя как преданный Господа (вынужденно), а когда женщина стареет, она становится преданной своему мужу. Чанакья Пандит.

----------


## Ivan (гость)

Мне кажется лучше не разделять материальное и духовное благополучие. Я могу быть не прав, конечно.
Мне больше нравится говорить вместо материального (а то сразу "пахнет" материализмом, и даже атеизмом) - физическое. Надо поддерживать физическое тело. Есть "физкультура" - это понятно. Обычно йогу сводят до уровня "физ-культуры" - асаны, хатха-йога. Если человек действительно идёт по духовному пути, он становится йогом. Бхакти-йогом. И он может обучать этому других. Философии и практике (теории) бхакти-йоги. В этом смысле бхакти может дать какое-то материальное или финансовое (физическое) благополучие. Но в любом случае человек должен как-то служить другим людям - преданным или не преданным. Если он будет делать что-то полезное для них, по мере своих возможностей или талантов - он может получить за это вознаграждение: зарплату или пожертвование. Путь работать на зарплату - более мирской способ. Жить за счёт того, что "Бог пошлёт" - более духовный метод. Второй случай особый. Йоги обычно рождаются в каких-то семьях, в которых получают хорошее образование, обеспеченность квартирой, есть какие-то источники дохода. И они не особо думают о деньгах, но - о духовном, о Харе Кришна. Можно перейти в эту категорию своими усилиями, даже родившись в обычной семье. Надо начать служить. Служение в идеале приносит Артху. Это могут быть деньги, а может и не быть деньгами.

Мне нравится "Притча о талантах". Тот, кто умножил таланты - тот получил в итоге ещё больше талантов. Тот, кто этого не сделал, у него отобрали и те, которые были у него...

Талант - это и деньги, и что-то нематериальное - вера, служение, бхакти. Даже если мы теряем что-то материальное на пути - даже деньги, но при этом умножаем веру, бхакти - то это и будет нашей наградой, плодом - артхой (парамартхой)...

----------


## Семён Сгулов

Я точно знаю что от Бхакти йоги человек получает только Бхакти. Если речь идёт об Артхе Каме и Мокше, то В свете Бхакти-йоги, мотивы йоги и цели йога совсем иные нежели например у меня или у других простых людей, находящихся под влиянием Гуны невежества. Кришна в Гуне невежества именно так и воспринимается, только как источник богатства, еды (Дай Хлеб насущный - впрямом смысле слова), здоровья, женщин красивых, защиты от врагов и всего остального, но сам Кришна как бы и не нужен. 

Но по влиянием Гуны Благости Бхакти йог, всё то, что даёт ему Кришна он занимает в служении ему, руководствуюсь его наставлениями в писаниях в духовном учителе либи в Сердце (Параматма).

Мне же хотелось бы получить ответ касающийся именно того, какого правильное и и истинное положение вещей у вайшнавов относительно всего этого.

----------


## Ivan (гость)

Если человек, допустим, нездоров, или у него нет денег, или ему негде жить – это означает, страдает его *физическая сфера*. 

Если он никак не может утвердиться в обществе, не умеет общаться, у него нет друзей, то страдает его *социально-эмоциональная сфера*.

Если человек не читает, не смотрит, не учится, не получает никакого знания - это означает, что застой в *интеллектуальной сфере*, и человеку, особенно в наш век, будет достаточно трудно где-то, так сказать, устроиться. В целом, он достаточно обделенным будет, если он не получает знания.

Ну а если у него нет *духовности*, тогда все остальное обессмысливается с течением времени.

http://audioveda.ru/audios/1876 - Василий Тушкин. Позитивное мышление: Позитивное мышление на практике

все эти сферы надо развивать... Но не забывать о главном - о Кришне. Как-то так...




> Притча из книги Паоло Коэльо "Алхимик"	 
> 
> Некий купец отправил своего сына к самому главному мудрецу за секретом счастья. Сорок дней юноша шел по пустыне, пока не увидел на вершине горы великолепный замок. Там и жил Мудрец, которого он разыскивал. 
> Против ожиданий, замок вовсе не походил на уединенную обитель праведника, а был полон народа: сновали, предлагая свой товар торговцы, по углам разговаривали люди, маленький оркестр выводил нежную мелодию, а посреди зала был накрыт стол, уставленный самыми роскошными и изысканными яствами, какие только можно было сыскать в этом краю. 
> Мудрец не спеша обходил гостей, и юноше пришлось два часа дожидаться своей очереди. 
> Наконец Мудрец выслушал, зачем тот пришел к нему, но сказал, что сейчас у него нет времени объяснять секрет счастья. Пусть-ка юноша побродит по замку и вернется в этот зал через два часа. 
> *«И вот еще какая у меня к тебе просьба, – сказал он, протягивая юноше чайную ложку с двумя каплями масла. – Возьми с собой эту ложечку и смотри, не разлей масло».* 
> Юноша, не сводя глаз с ложечки, стал подниматься и спускаться по дворцовым лестницам, а через два часа вновь предстал перед Мудрецом. 
> «Ну, – молвил тот, – понравились ли тебе персидские ковры в столовой зале? Деревья и цветы в саду, который искуснейшие мастера разбивали целых десять лет? Старинные фолианты и пергаменты в моей библиотеке?» 
> ...


позитивное мышление может появиться у нас только тогда, когда вот эти вот все четыре сферы нашей жизни: физическая, социально-эмоциональная, интеллектуальная и духовная – находятся в гармонии.

----------


## Ivan (гость)

> Кришна в Гуне невежества именно так и воспринимается, только как источник богатства, еды (Дай Хлеб насущный - в прямом смысле слова), здоровья, женщин красивых, защиты от врагов и всего остального, но сам Кришна как бы и не нужен. 
> Но по влиянием Гуны Благости Бхакти йог, всё то, что даёт ему Кришна он занимает в служении ему


Ну, я не уверен, что просить у Кришны еду, деньги, даже жену, защиту от врагов, квартиру/дом и т д - что это "Кришна в невежестве".

Вообще-то, да, я знаю людей, к-рые приходят в христианский монастырь и просят у батюшки денег. Есть такие люди. В этом смысле просить деньги у гуру, да и вообще у духовной организации - как-то неправильно. 

Как говорят: "На Бога (Кришну) надейся, но и сам не плошай"...

Эти слова тоже можно воспринимать по-разному. Кто-то думает, что "Да, Бог = хорошо, но я вот буду заниматься чем-то поважнее". Так Аристотель написал в своей Метафизике "Бог - хорошо, но другие науки - более важны".

То есть мы имеем дело с конфликтом между тем, что есть Благо (Бог), и тем, что необходимо.

Но Бог - необходим. А Благо людьми понимается по-разному. Для кого-то есть другие более важные блага в жизни, кроме Бога. Если у человека проблемы со здоровьем, то он пойдёт к доктору. Помогут ли ему здесь мантры/молитвы? Может быть, но не обязательно.

И с деньгами так же. Можно просто молиться Кришне: "О, Кришна, мне нужны деньги, пришли мне денег" (и указать свой номер банковского счёта в молитве :-) ). Разумеется, деньги не придут.

Это не значит, что Кришна не отвечает на молитвы. Есть люди, к-рые думают: "Бог создал мир, но отстранился от него". И даже так (один мой знакомый говорит): "Бог глухой. Ты к нему молишься - а он не слышит, ничего не делает". некоторые люди даже разочаровываются, когда Бог не даёт им то, что они требуют от него.

Какая-то была история одного христианина. Он попросил у Бога на день рождение велосипед, но "Бог" ему этот велосипед не подарил. Человек разочаровался в религии...

Нам не надо быть такими "эксплуататорами" духовности (это так говорит Шридхар Махарадж). Бог - не тот, кто обязан исполнять наши желания... Не так, что "я тебе, Кришна, поставлю свечку, предложу фитилёк, а ты мне - деньги, машину, квартиру, самолёт, космический корабль..." 

Во-первых, мы явно не на том уровне, чтобы Бог напрямую вмешивался в нашу жизнь. В каких-то случаях Кришна может явиться даже как аватар и помочь преданному. Как Нрисимха явился и спас Прахладу в ответ на его молитвы.

Во-вторых, правду говорят, что надо что-то делать даже в духовной жизни. Должен быть какой-то труд. И в монастыре (в ашраме - хоть брахмачари, хоть грихастха или саньяси) - так же, как в мирской жизни. Есть у монахов огород в монастыре - они тоже работают. Что-то выращивают.

Прабхупада где-то писал, что можно так жить - работать летом на огороде, и так себя обеспечивать пищей... Но лучше найти какой-то свой талант. Талант - от Кришны. 

Точно так же как мы сажаем растение в землю на огороде или в саду, надо найти в себе "талант". Но в каком-то смысле талант - это и Бог, сам Кришна. Духовный учитель "сажает" росток преданности Кришне (веру) в сердце ученика...

И его надо поливать... Это тоже своего рода "духовная экономика". Это тоже может дать плоды, в т ч экономические. Как живут святые или вайшнавы? Что, у них нет денег? Откуда-то есть. Они тоже как-то служат обществу.




> 1 Какова вероятность нейтрализации причин прошлой греховной деятельность приводящих Живое существо к результатам неблагочестивой деятельности ?
> 
> 2 Что есть Истинное благочестие в Традиционном Вайшнавизме.
> 
> 3 Обязательно ли Вайшнав Должен быть нищим? 
> 
> 4 Если человек искренен в своём желании служить Кришне могут ли деньги стать препятствием на пути к самоосознанию или всё индивидуально?


1 причины греха - это, насколько я понимаю, какие-то "плохие" самскары (впечатления).




> Самска?ра или санкхара (sa?sk?ra) — бессознательные впечатления. Происходит от сам — сумма и каара — творец, делатель. Дословно означает «сумма сделанного делателем».
> В индийской философии данный термин используется для обозначения отпечатков, оставленных в уме индивидуальными действиями или внешними обстоятельствами, и способных выявляться при любом благоприятном случае в будущем — даже в будущем рождении. Поэтому самскара означает зачатки наклонностей и импульсов из прошлого жизненного опыта и предыдущих рождений, которые должны развиться в этой или в следующих реинкарнациях. Самскара представляет собой привычку или влияние прошлого на настоящее («родимые пятна прошлого»), проявляющееся как рефлекс, автоматизм, а также шаблон состояния.
> В результате накопления схожих самскар формируются *васаны*, которые в свою очередь *производят колебание ума (вритти). Колебание ума приводит к желаниям, а желания к действиям*.
> Самскара — место хранения кармы. Согласно Патанджали (автор «Йога-сутр»), доступ к самскаре возможен через чувственную память во время медитации. Патанджали подробно объясняет, как образуется карма и как от неё избавиться.


Насколько я понимаю из Кали-сантарана-упанишады, надо повторять Харе Кришна определённое число раз, чтобы очиститься от определённого кол-ва грехов. Что-то похожее есть в других традициях, где тоже повторяют мантры ради результата (хотя это и не совсем правильно), а не просто из чувства долга/преданности/любви к Богу.




> Акама, значит преданный. У преданного нет желаний. У них есть желание стать преданным Кришны. Это естественное желание. Если сын хочет, чтобы «я был послушным сыном моего отца», это естественное желание. Или сын хочет, чтобы «я зависел от моего отца и был счастлив», такое желание естественное желание. Подобным образом, если человек хочет, чтобы «я стал преданным Господа Кришны», Это естественное желание. Но когда я желаю  контролировать материальную природу и забыть своё служение Кришне, это называется васана. Это материальное желание, абхилаша. Итак, мы должны отбросить эти материальные желания. Тогда это бхакти.
> http://prabhupada.com.ua/Lection%20B...9_07_1973.html


Я думаю, полезно поискать, что такое васана, самскара, как это всё влияет на нас...

2. По поводу истинного благочестия. Я думаю, что истинное благочестие в вайшнавизме - это святость, безгрешность. Вот так просто. Просто сказать, сложно сделать.

3. Нищим быть/ставать не обязательно. Даже я бы сказал ни в коем случае не нужно. 

Хочу опять обратить внимание на "Притчу о талантах"... Не правильно думать, что Богу угодны только те, кто бедные. Как будто бедность - это обязательное условие безгрешности и святости. Не так совсем. Человек может ничего не иметь, быть бедняком, и грешить. А может быть бедняком и святым. И наоборот, человек может быть богатым и святым. А может быть богатым грешником...

Всё возможно. Да, есть в Бхагавад-Гите слова: йог смотрит на деньги/золото и камень одинаковыми глазами. Я тоже не совсем понимаю этих слов. 

В одном месте в ШБ сказано, что золото - это "желтые испражнения". Когда я одному преданному это процитировал, он сказал: "ты меня пугаешь! найди себе работу"... Хотя, перед этим кто-то мне сказал (видимо из Матха Нараяны Махараджа), что "есть такой 5-й регулирующий принцип - не накапливать больше необходимого, в т ч деньги".
Но Прабхупада был более практичным, и он этого не принимал. Есть деньги - прекрасно. Их всегда можно задействовать в служении... Или скажем так, у человека есть свободное время - это тоже "ресурс". "Время - деньги"... Его тоже нужно задействовать в служении (Кришне или хотя бы людям)... А если оно тратится на что-то бесполезное - телевизор, просмотр бесполезных сайтов (новости и т д) - это тоже растрата нашего ресурса - времени... В худшем случае, это может быть даже деградация (анартха-праврити - развитие анартх)...

Надо уметь бороться с бедностью. Нельзя быть ленивым. Надо работать ... Хотя это может быть тяжело сделать. Мне тоже обычно хочется только Харе Кришна, и не думать о деньгах и работе.

Один преданный приводил пример Бхактивинода Тхакура - одну часть дня он работал (дхарма), другую - служил (бхакти), третью - служил семье (в т ч сон) (в пропорции не уверен)...

4. Вряд ли деньги - препятствие. Если человек - преданный. Он не потратит деньги на какой-то грех. Также, он не потратит и время на грех... Но если деньги/время тратить на что-то греховное - да, это деградация... Тогда это препятствие. Но дело то не в деньгах! Дело в том, как их используют! Как мы их используем.

Если человек заработал своим трудом деньги - он сможет лучше оценить их реальную ценность. Тогда он не захочет тратить их на что-то ненужное, на какие-то анартхи, на грех... 

Другое дело, есть что-то, что не является прямо-таки чем-то греховным, но это и не связано прямо и с Кришной. Тогда это, видимо, просто потребности физического тела (и/или, возможно, эмоциональные, душевные и т д., в отличии от духовных - бхакти)... Задача в том, чтобы это всё тоже как-то связать с Кришной. Задействовать всё в служении... (может быть это и есть ваш талант, к-рый надо развить и превратить в работу)...

Кстати, даже нечистое повторение Харе Кришна мантры (нама-абхаса или даже нама-апарадха) тоже может дать плоды в виде денег/артхи. Как это происходит - мне и самому интересно...

Я на самом деле и сам в поисках ответов на похожие вопросы, но надеюсь ответил...

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Я точно знаю что от Бхакти йоги человек получает только Бхакти.


Мальчик Дхрува пяти лет, хотел царство, и ради этого занялся бхакти. Это Бхакти привело его к встрече с Вишну, и Вишну, зная что тот хотел царство, подарил ему в царство целую планету Дхрува Локу.
_"ШБ 4.9.19 — Верховный Господь сказал: Дорогой Дхрува, сын царя, ты исполнил свои благочестивые обеты, и Мне известно сокровенное желание, которое ты лелеешь в своем сердце. Ты очень честолюбив и цель твоя труднодостижима, но Я исполню твое заветное желание. Да сопутствует тебе удача!
ШБ 4.9.21 — Верховный Господь продолжал: Дорогой Дхрува, Я подарю тебе лучезарную планету, именуемую Полярной звездой, которая будет продолжать существовать даже после гибели вселенной в конце дня Брахмы."
_

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Кстати, даже нечистое повторение Харе Кришна мантры (нама-абхаса или даже нама-апарадха) тоже может дать плоды в виде денег/артхи. Как это происходит - мне и самому интересно...
> 
> Я на самом деле и сам в поисках ответов на похожие вопросы, но надеюсь ответил...


Вы слишком углубились в философии. Горе от ума. Всё проще. "Не оскудеет рука дающая...благо". 

Дающая благо во всех смыслах. Чем больше вы можете раздать блага, тем с большим благом будете иметь дело, 
тем больше вам будет этих возможностей. Как говорил Прабхупада, Кришна богат и его преданный не беден.
Если вы хотите благо, чтобы давать кому-то благо, то в этом вам с Кришной будет по пути.
Но если вы хотите благо и ради этого хотите забрать у кого-то благо, то Кришна сам выйдет чтобы сразиться с вами.
Жизненный опыт и никакой философии.

----------


## Семён Сгулов

Спасибо за Ваше мнение и Ваши ответы.

Паоло Кулье и его сексуальную позитивность я сразу в расчёт не беру (прошу меня простить - я стараюсь в том быть принципиальным). Та позитивность о которой идёт речь у Паоло Куэльё, есть ничто иное как к расширенная сексуальная проблема. Неоднократно в жизни я сталкивался с категориями людей, которым интересны развитие именно такого счастья и Паоло Куэлье им в этом очень помогает.

Касаемо того, что если Живое существо в процессе практики просит у Кришны денег и Богатств и всего остального говорит лишь о том, что Кришна целью пока то не стоит, а используется как средство для удовлетворения своих Желаний - СВОИХ! НО НЕ ЖЕЛАНИЙ КРИШНЫ! - это явно не в духе Вайшнавов. :smilies: 

Дхрува Махарадж когда Увидел Вишну, Был очень этому рад, он как пишет Прабхупада хотел Выпить его Глазами  :smilies: , Настолько он привлекся, и в итоге Увидев Кришну он попросил всего лишь возможность превзойти Отца (всего лишь), так как тот не считал его достойным, находится у него на коленях ( ну это вообщем Шримад Бхагаватам ). Дхрува Избрав Правильный Путь достижения Цели, как и все Кто Имеют дело С Ведической культурой имел корыстные желания. Его желанием было не служение Кришне! Я точно не помню, но по-моему Дхрува Увидев Вишну был не много раздосадован тем, что он так мелко смотрел на Бхакти йогу  :smilies: .  Прабхупада  в своих книгах (Нектар Преданности)  пишет :

Бхавананда: "И потому любой, у кого сохранилось хоть малейшее желание или склонность удовлетворять свои чувства, занимая всё более и более высокое положение (в материальном или духовном смысле), по сути дела лишён возможности изведать истинную сладость преданного служения. Поэтому Шрила Рупа Госвами говорит, что желать бхукти (материальных наслаждений) или мукти (освобождения) - всё равно, что находиться под властью чар ведьмы: и в том и в другом случае положение человека незавидно. Бхукти означает материальное наслаждение, а мукти - освобождение от материальных тревог и слияние с Господом. Иметь эти желания - всё равно, что быть одержимым духами или ведьмами, потому что до тех пор, пока у человека остаётся желание материального наслаждения или духовного единения с Всевышним, он не в состоянии ощутить подлинный трансцендентный вкус преданного служения. Чистый..."

Вот именно поэтому я и задал вопрос а как на самом деле обстоят дело относительно преданного служения и материального благополучия в Ведической культуре.. Харе Кришна. Спасибо. (Простите если что не так написал )

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Иметь эти желания - всё равно, что быть одержимым духами или ведьмами, потому что до тех пор, пока у человека остаётся желание материального наслаждения или духовного единения с Всевышним, он не в состоянии ощутить подлинный трансцендентный вкус преданного служения. Чистый..."Вот именно поэтому я и задал вопрос а как на самом деле обстоят дело относительно преданного служения и материального благополучия в Ведической культуре.. Харе Кришна. Спасибо. (Простите если что не так написал )


Дхрува, имея эти желания, получил даршан Вишну. Имел низкие желания, но получил намного больше, и получив намного больше, естественно отбросил всё что ниже.
Может быть даршан Вишну не самое возвышенное событие в жизни вайшнава, не знаю, но это вполне себе тоже путь. Вы не выкините желания из головы до тех пор пока их не вытеснит нечто более важное. Тут конечно можно делать вид, что этих желаний нет, и хочется быть чистым перед Богом, но Господь сердцеведец, лучше быть искренним перед ним, это больше поможет в пути к нему.

----------


## Семён Сгулов

Дхрува Махарадж Был кшатрием, Сам Нарада Муни был изумлён тем, насколько была сильна кровь Кшатрия - маленького 5-и или 7-и летнего мальчика. Если бы маленькому Дхруве 2-я жена Отца (Царя) - разрешила взобраться на его колени, то интересно что было бы тогда  :smilies: . Там насколько  я помню Мать Дхрувы посоветовала ему не обижаться на отца и на его 2-ю жену, а обратится к Преданному служению Господу Кришне, так как он очень добр к своим преданным и может даровать своим преданным всё что они желают (Господь ведь Безграничен). В Итоге от Аскез Дхрувы Махараджа Стали задыхаться полубоги от Аскез совершаемых Дхрувой (могучим он стал) и Господь Вишну прервал Аскезы Дхрувы явив ему свой взор. 

У Дхрувы Махараджа как я понимаю Было всё что ему необходимо, что мог желать царский Сын при дворе Царя? Махараджу Дхруву не устроило только то как с ним обошлась Более Любимая Царём 1-я Жена которая считала Дхруву не достойным Колен Царя - Отца Дхрувы. А Представьте КШАТРИЯ которому говорят, что ты не достоин! ну ТО есть ДОстоинство НАстоящего Кшатрия ( по Варне ) затронуть если, то потом придётся Просить прощения, иначе ОН ТОЧНО ВАМ ДОКАЖЕТ ОБратное.

Нарада Муни пытался указать Дхруве, что надо об том забыть Но Кшатрию трудно- Очень трудно забыть об этом. 

Итог написанного : Нарада Муни представитель традиционной Вайшнавской культуры, в которой Желания Удовлетворять свои чувства должно уйти по Милости Кришны ( это ведь Желание Дживы а Не Кришны ). Мне кажется именно Кришна избавляет нас от Желаний, обратных от преданного служения. Если Живое существо чего то пожелало Забыв о том, что Джива по природе служит Кришне ( и наслаждается служением), то Кришна это желание исполнит с точностью на 100 процентов как того желает Живое существо  :smilies:  И избавится от таких Вот ожидающих исполнения, уже исполняемых и так далее может Только Кришна. Либо он Их Исполнит  :smilies: 

Поэтому мне пока не понятно, как всё таки обстоит Дело с материальным Благополучием у Традиционных Вайшнавов - Если потребности Тела Бренны, то Перестав заботится о теле, человек может стать Нищим Странником ( Есть такая категория- те кто вообще о теле и его потребностях не заботятся). 

Или всё таки Всё индивидуально и у Кришны к Каждому свой Подход  :smilies:

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Или всё таки Всё индивидуально и у Кришны к Каждому свой Подход


У Кришны к каждой личности очень личностный подход. В Шримад Бхагаватам есть истории, где Кришна одному преданному дает все материальные блага, а у другого всё забирает. Он знает, к кому какой прием применить) И преданный Кришны ни к кому не обращается со своими просьбами, кроме возлюбленного Господа.

*Шрила Прабхупада:* "Как гласит бенгальская пословица, у Господа десять рук. Это значит, что власть Его распространяется на все восемь сторон света, а также на верх и низ. Если Он Своими десятью руками пожелает у нас все отнять, нашей пары рук не хватит, чтобы уберечь хоть что-то. Если же Своими десятью руками Господь пожелает осыпать нас благословениями, то нашей пары рук просто не хватит, чтобы принять все Его дары — иными словами, благословения Господа превзойдут наши самые смелые ожидания. Таким образом, порой Господь вопреки нашим желаниям силой лишает нас нашей собственности, а в другое время мы оказываемся не в состоянии воспользоваться всеми благословениями, которыми Он нас осыпает.....http://www.vedabase.com/ru/sb/6/12/13 -  очень красивый комментарий!!

----------


## Семён Сгулов

Почему-то мне кажется что в том случае Если говорить о Карме, то Материальное благополучие - то не что иное как результат, накопленного благочестия - соблюдения правил и предписаний - Карма-Канда вообщем.

А вот если Мы говорим о преданности мне почему то более понятна позиция индивидуального подхода к Каждой Предавшейся Дживе. Да я как то больше склоняюсь к тому, что Предавшаяся Душа, Во всем зависит от Кришны, а это по видимому не даёт однозначно дать ответ на мой вопрос. 

Всем спасибо за Ваши ответы.

----------


## Ivan (гость)

> В Шримад Бхагаватам есть истории, где Кришна одному преданному дает все материальные блага, а у другого всё забирает.
> ...
> Это значит, что власть Его распространяется на все восемь сторон света, а также на верх и низ.


"Бог живет наверху, а мучает внизу" (https://ru.wikiquote.org/wiki/Еврейские_пословицы)




> 1 Вы слишком углубились в философии. Горе от ума. Всё проще. "Не оскудеет рука дающая...благо". 
> 
> 2 Дающая благо во всех смыслах. 
> 
> 3 Чем больше вы можете раздать блага, тем с большим благом будете иметь дело, тем больше вам будет этих возможностей. 
> 
> 4 Как говорил Прабхупада, Кришна богат и его преданный не беден.
> 
> 5 Если вы хотите благо, чтобы давать кому-то благо, то в этом вам с Кришной будет по пути.
> ...


вы не первый, и не второй человек, кто мне говорит эти слова: "горе от ума" :-) а что в философии плохого? 

"Религия без философии – сентиментальность или фанатизм, а философия без религии – умственные спекуляции" 

Ум ведь разный бывает. Духовный (одухотворённый) и материальный (мирской, направленный на материю, временное, а не вечное...)...

От какого ума горе? от материального? не надо заботиться о материальном (в саттве) благе? 

2 ну не знаю. вот купить лицензионный Windows на 1000 уе. Дали благо Биллу Гейтсу. Ему блага прибыло. А сам потом думаешь: почему миллиардеры становятся ещё богаче, и обычные люди, ещё беднее? (ну а вникать в его анартхи я здесь не буду, я уже где-то об этом писал. он атеист и грешник, поддерживает незаконный секс...). И почему закон на их стороне? На стороне атеистов, а не на стороне вайшнавов?

Прежде чем так однозначно утверждать "делать благо во всех смыслах"... А что вы знаете о том что такое благо?
Вот например Прабхупада (или первый или второй, то есть основатель ИСККОН или его учитель) говорил, что "в мире нет недостатка ни во в чём, кроме сознания Кришны"... Вот это и есть благо - вайшнавизм. Преданность. Желательно чистая...

Но ведь 99,9% не считают это высшим благом. Это факт. У разных людей разные ценности. Разные философии, религии, или вообще без этого как-то живут. Так что "делать благо во всех смыслах" может быть и чем-то связанным с преданность, и не связанным с ней... И даже противоположное преданности. Но для кого то это благо, к сожалению...

Вот я понял, что купить лицензионный Виндовз или программу Майкрософт (то есть у атеиста/грешника) - это может быть и хорошо с точки зрения закона, но плохо для совести. Я не считаю это пожертвованием в благости и даже в страсти. Это - действие в невежестве. Но в это вовлекают людей (хотя не и не заставляют, но пугают пиратов... хотя само государство использует пиратские программы, причем сами политики миллионеры, миллиардеры, но даже они не хотят покупать лицензионные программы - то есть благо)...

3 ну раздать, пожертвовать. это ещё не всё. Кто-то будет раздавать миллионы, миллиарды обычным грешникам. Например христиане раздают бесплатную пищу (такой себе "христианский Food for Life"), но там опять таки мясо. Это тоже благо? вот не надо валить всё в одну кучу "во всех смыслах"... Для атеиста, "грех, атеизм - это благо"...

И если что-то раздавать или жертвовать, не факт что человек при этом встретит какого-то садху, преданного. Скорее всего, там окажется не вайшнавская организация. И благо попадёт не тому, кому надо... А может быть это и не благо тоже было...

4 Да, преданный богат. Если вы преданный - то почему вы не богат. Посмотрите на вайшнавов. Много из них богатых? ну может быть несколько и есть миллионеров (Ford, ещё кто-то, не знаю)... Мы можем, как Форд сказать: "О, да, деньги - это никому не нужно. В них нет счастья". Но у них есть деньги - потому они так говорят. И у Прабхупады тоже были деньги - потому-что у него были ученики - работающие преданные... 

А возьмите пример такой: в книге "здоровье" для ребенка 3-го класса написано: "нужно кушать мясо", "рекомендовано министерством"... И что, это тоже благо? "Рекомендовано пойти в ад"... С самого детства.

5 Я хочу благо. Все хотят благо. Чтобы давать другим благо? Это уже другой вопрос. Простой случай: Хочу благо - деньги. Чтобы давать другим деньги (жертвовать)? Не все так хотят делать. 

6 Это что означает:  "Но если вы хотите благо и ради этого хотите забрать у кого-то благо, то Кришна сам выйдет чтобы сразиться с вами."?

Вот я хочу деньги (благо), и ради этого забрать у других деньги (благо). Я работаю (зарабатываю благо-деньги), а другие мне платят деньги (благо)... Я забираю у них благо (нет, не насильно конечно, не ворую, ну, в идеале). Если человек платит деньги кому-то, то тот, кто получает деньги (грешник Билл Гейтс, давайте о нём) уже в положении того, кого Кришна захочет убить, сразиться с ним :-) Вот бы так было в жизни. Тогда бы все миллиарды отдали бы Кришне деньги :-)

Вот и получается, что Кришна хочет сразиться со всеми, кто зарабатывает на анартхах/греха :-) Я - за. Но как Он будет сражаться - вот вопрос.

7 опыт хорошо (это практика), но и философия (теория) нужна. "Практика философии вайшнавизма"...


Извините, опять пищу много. Но надо разобраться, что такое благо. 

Благо — то же, что и добро. 
https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Добро
https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Благо_(экономика)
Дать благо - https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Благодать
...

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

Иван, ИМХО Вы мыслите в верном направлении. Просто нужно помнить, что чтобы задействовать в служении Кришне много денег и много женщин, а самому при этом не пасть, нужно иметь столь же многую квалификацию. Деньги и женщины увлекли за собой очень много людей. Нужно обладать такой квалификацией, чтобы не они меня, а я их увлекал за Тем, Кому они изначально принадлежат. А людей такого уровня очень немного.

Но, как бы там ни было, на мой скромный взгляд преданный (особенно в трудном жизненном периоде) должен при необходимости уметь прожить и на плодах, траве и корнеплодах (картошка, морковь и буряк - это тоже корнеплоды, если что). И вот когда он научится принимать и это с благодарностью, ему пошлется что-то более вкусное - рис басмати и дал, скажем. А когда он научится быть довольным рисом и далом, ему пошлют панир. Ну и т.д., переводите этот пример на глобальные вещи - получите то же. 

Кришна есть - и он слышит и знает желания Своего преданного. Если тот хочет кушать, Он пошлет ему покушать то, что тот хочет. И т.д. (Но при этом у человека параллельно должны сначала произойти определенные изменения в сердце, оно должно стать чище.) Неоднократно проверено на практике.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Извините, опять пищу много. Но надо разобраться, что такое благо.


Кстати, вот это реальная духовная практика - понять что такое благо.

Конечно благо бывает разное и в нашем двойственном мире часто так бывает, что то, что для одного благо, для другого может быть злом. И по вашим рассуждениям вот именно об этом вы и говорите. Вот оно вроде бы с одной стороны благо, а с другой стороны не благо. Это вас и сбивает толку. И всех сбивает толку, что одной рукой делаем благо, а другой рукой ради этого же блага делаем зло. И такой благодетель на поверку оказывается на 50% злодеятелем.

В этом то вся и суть, что Господь то всеблагой. Именно всеблагой. Без никакой обратной стороны. И путь к нему лежит вот по такой дороге, по которой делая добро и благо, следить за тем, чтобы это самое благо никому не вышло боком. И это касается всех видов благ. Сразу не получится, но если двигаться в этом направлении шаг за шагом, то взгляд наш будет направлен именно на всеблагого, и теперь скажите что это не удачное направление?

Подобным же образом лежат все пути от любой двойственной реальности в искомую недвойственную. Убрать с помощью нашей деятельности двойственность, прилагать усилия в этом направлении. И Господь будет рядом с нами, будет давать разум, чтобы продвигаться в этом направлении, потому что он хочет того же самого, и раз он этого хочет, поэтому это будет служением.
_"Тех, кто постоянно служит Мне с любовью и преданностью, Я наделяю разумом, который помогает им прийти ко Мне"_

Все наши проблемы от пребывания в двойственности. С одной стороны хорошо, с другой стороны плохо. Это и есть двойственность.

_"Страдание и удовольствие — это два состояния, которых может достичь ум. Но то, что мы с тобой называем страданием, другой человек может считать удовольствием. Но, так или иначе, материальные удовольствия в конце концов приносят лишь боль. Ни к чему иному они не приводят. Поэтому человек, привязанный к материальным наслаждениям, рано или поздно почувствует себя несчастным. Когда ощущение несчастья обострится до предела, душа начнет желать счастья, не смешанного со страданиями. Это желание пробуждает разум, а разум, в свою очередь, порождает дух поиска.  ... духовная жизнь возвышает человека. То, что вначале причиняло боль, в конце концов начинает приносить человеку счастье._ (Джайва Дхарма)

Поэтому все ищут блага не смешанного со страданиями. Это и есть истинное недвойственное благо, и его можно и нужно найти, если его искать.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Нужно обладать такой квалификацией, чтобы не они меня, а я их увлекал за Тем, Кому они изначально принадлежат. А людей такого уровня очень немного.


Достаточно обладать преданностью Кришне, а Кришна обладает всеми необходимыми квалификациями чтобы тот кто ему предан, мог победить в любой обстановке. Если он, конечно, не будет считать что он сам обладает такой квалификацией. Тогда падение будет ему во благо. Православные сходятся во мнении, что падению всегда предшествует гордость. Если есть гордость, то падение неминуемо.
Преданный никогда не считает что он обладает достаточной квалификацией в сложной обстановке. Тем сильнее он уповает на Кришну. Поэтому сложные обстановки - это один из могущественных методов развить преданность Кришне. Наверное поэтому во всех писаниях действующие лица находятся всегда в архисложных условиях.

----------


## Семён Сгулов

Шримад-Бхагаватам аеснь 5-я, Глава 9-я 
TЕКСTЫ 9 - 10

са ча пракртаир двипада-пашубхир унматта-джада-бадхира-му-
кетй абхибхашйамано йада тад-анурупани прабхашате кармани
ча карйаманах пареччхайа кароти виштито ветанато ва йа-
чнайа йадрччхайа вопасадитам алпам баху мрштам каданнам
вабхйавахарати парам нендрийа-прити-нимиттам. нитйа-ни-
вртта-нимитта-сва-сиддха-вишуддханубхавананда-сватма-ла-
бхадхигамах сукха-духкхайор двандва-нимиттайор асамбхавита-
дехабхиманах. шитошна-вата-варшешу врша иванавртангах
пинах самхананангах стхандила-самвешананунмарданамаджджа-
на-раджаса махаманир иванабхивйакта-брахма-варчасах купа-
таврта-катир упавитенору-машина двиджатир ити брахма-
бандхур ити самджнайатадж-джнаджанавамато вичачара.

сах ча - к тому же он; пракртаих - простыми людьми, лишен-
ными духовного знания; дви-пада-пашубхих - теми, кто все равно
что двуногое животное; унматта - сумасшедший; джада - слабо-
умный; бадхира - глухой; мука - немой; ити - так; абхибхашйама-
нах - тот, к которому обращались; йада - когда; тат-анурупани - 
соответствующие тому (слова); прабхашате - произносит; карма-
ни - действия; ча - также; карйаманах - побуждаемый совершать;
пара-иччхайа - желанием других; кароти - делает; виштитах - 
насильно; ветанатах - за какую-то плату; ва - либо; йачнайа - 
милостыней; йадрччхайа - без лишних усилий; ва - или; упасади-
там - получаемое; алпам - очень немного; баху - в большом ко-
личестве; мрштам - очень вкусную; кат-аннам - несвежую, без-
вкусную пищу; ва - или; абхйавахарати - ест; парам - только; на - 
не; индрийа-прити-нимиттам - ради удовлетворения чувств; ни-
тйа - навечно; нивртта - у которого прекращена; нимитта - 
кармическая деятельность; сва-сиддха - развившемуся спонтанно;
вишуддха - благодаря трансцендентному; анубхава-ананда - испол-
ненному блаженства восприятию; сва-атма-лабха-адхигамах - ко-
торый обрел знание о своей душе; сукха-духкхайох - и в радос-
ти, и в горе; двандва-нимиттайох - в причинах двойственности;
асамбхавита-деха-абхиманах - не отождествляющий себя с телом;
шита - зимой; ушна - летом; вата - под ветром; варшешу - под
дождем; вршах - бык; ива - как; анаврта-ангах - тот, чье тело ни-
чем не прикрыто; пинах - очень сильный; самханана-ангах - члены
которого крепки; стхандила-самвешана - от того, что он ложился
прямо на землю; анунмардана - без всякого массажа; амаджджа-
на - без омовений; раджаса - грязью; маха-маних - редкий драго-
ценный камень; ива - как; анабхивйакта - непроявленным; брахма-
варчасах - обладающий духовным сиянием; ку-пата-аврта - 
покрыты грязной тканью; катих - тот, чьи бедра; упавитена - со
священным шнуром; уру-машина - почерневшим от грязи; дви-джа-
тих - родившийся в семье брахмана; ити - так (говоря с презре-
нием); брахма-бандхух - друг брахмана; ити - так; самджнайа - 
именем; а-тат-джна-джана - людьми, не знавшими его истинного
положения; аваматах - презираемый; вичачара - бродил.

	Люди, лишенные духовного знания, в сущности, ничем не лучше
животных. Единственное различие между ними в том, что у жи-
вотных четыре ноги, а у людей две. Tакие двуногие животные
дразнили Джаду Бхарату, называя его полоумным, безмозглым ту-
пицей, глухим как пень. Они всячески издевались над ним, а он
именно так себя и вел - словно безумец, который вдобавок глух,
нем или слеп. Он ничуть не обижался на них, не пытался нико-
го убедить, что на самом деле он в здравом уме, и покорно делал
все, что от него хотели. Иногда пища доставалась ему без вся-
ких усилий, иногда его кормили за какую-нибудь работу, а иног-
да ему приходилось просить подаяние. Джада Бхарата довольст-
вовался любой, даже самой скудной пищей, и его не беспокоило,
вкусная она или нет, свежая или испорченная. Он никогда не ел
лишь ради наслаждения, ибо уже избавился от телесных представ-
лений, заставляющих человека различать вкусную и невкусную
пищу. Сосредоточив все свои помыслы на преданном служении,
он пребывал на трансцендентном уровне, и потому его, в отли-
чие от тех, кто отождествляет себя с телом, нисколько не трево-
жили противоположности этого мира. Tело его было, как у быка,
сильное, мускулистое. И зимой и летом, не боясь ветра и дождя,
он ходил полуобнаженным и спал на голой земле. Он никогда не
мылся и не умащал свое тело маслами. Из-за того что оно всегда
выглядело грязным, люди не видели исходящего от него духовно-
го сияния и не понимали, что Джада Бхарата обладает совершен-
ным знанием. Он был подобен драгоценному камню, блеск и ве-
ликолепие которого скрыты под слоем грязи. На нем всегда была
только нестираная набедренная повязка и почерневший брахман-
ский шнур. Видя, что он по происхождению брахман, люди назы-
вали его брахма-бандху и другими обидными прозвищами. Tак он
и бродил повсюду, терпеливо снося насмешки и презрение неве-
жественных обывателей.

КОMMЕНTАРИЙ: В одной из песен Шрилы Нароттамы даса Tха-
кура есть такие слова: деха-смрти нахи йара, самсара-бандхана
кахан тара. Если человек не заботится о своем теле, но при этом
всегда удовлетворен, значит, он либо сумасшедший, либо освобож-
денная душа. Джада Бхарата - так теперь звали Mахараджу Бха-
рату - не зависел от противоположностей материального мира.
Он был парамахамсой и потому нисколько не беспокоился о своем
теле.

Шрила Прабхупада в комментарии подчёркивает, что если человек не заботится о своём теле и при этом он Удовлетворён то либо он сумасшедший либо освобожденная Душа. 

Мне кажется тут есть над чем задуматься  :smilies:

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

> Достаточно обладать *преданностью Кришне*, а Кришна обладает всеми необходимыми квалификациями чтобы тот кто ему предан, мог победить в любой обстановке.


Согласен. Насколько я понимаю - это и есть необходимая квалификация. 

Когда я: 
1) не принимаю прибежища у полубогов; 
2) не принимаю прибежища у мирских ("от мира сего"), обусловленных учителей; 
3) не принимаю прибежища у правительства и власти; 
4) не принимаю прибежища у предков; 
5) не принимаю прибежища в своем богатстве; 
6) не принимаю прибежища у моего собственного ума и разума; 
7) не надеюсь на свои собственные силы.
А принимаю прибежище только в Кришне.

Насколько я могу понимать - это фактически конечный пункт всей возможной духовной квалификации. Такая особа не только не считает, что сама способна с чем-либо справиться, но и более того - не полагается на помощь временных, материальных приоритетов или влиятельных личностей (деньги, власть, полубоги и пр. перечисленное).

----------


## Семён Сгулов

> Достаточно обладать преданностью Кришне, а Кришна обладает всеми необходимыми квалификациями чтобы тот кто ему предан, мог победить в любой обстановке. Если он, конечно, не будет считать что он сам обладает такой квалификацией. Тогда падение будет ему во благо. Православные сходятся во мнении, что падению всегда предшествует гордость. Если есть гордость, то падение неминуемо.
> Преданный никогда не считает что он обладает достаточной квалификацией в сложной обстановке. Тем сильнее он уповает на Кришну. Поэтому сложные обстановки - это один из могущественных методов развить преданность Кришне. Наверное поэтому во всех писаниях действующие лица находятся всегда в архисложных условиях.


А какой победе идёт речь?

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

Не знаю, что имел в виду прабхуджи, но Шрила Прабхупада в своих комментариях многократно подчеркивает, что главная победа - это победа не над какими-то внешними факторами или противниками (будь то живые существа или материальные условия), а над шестью внутренними врагами: кама (вожделение), кродха (гнев), матсарья (зависть) и т.д. Для начала следует победить эти три врага в нашем сердце, потому что именно они дают дорогу трем остальным, более могущественным (лобха - жадность, мада - сумасшествие, и моха - иллюзия).

В ШБ говорится о том, что люди, полностью погрязшие в материальных удовольствиях, называются теми, кто находится в маха-мохе - конечной стадии иллюзии. Из этой стадии освободиться очень трудно.

P.S. И, насколько я понимаю, с победой каждого из этих врагов на смену ему приходит один из друзей. Как именно их зовут - я пока не знаю, нужно будет спросить у старших. Подозреваю, что это любовь (вместо вожделения), радость (вместо гнева), удовлетворение (вместо зависти), щедрость (вместо жадности), ясность сознания (вместо сумасшедшего опьянения) и, соответственно, свобода от материальных привязанностей (вместо полной обусловленности ими). Так ли это - не знаю, ссылку на шастру или садху, или гуру, дать не могу. Буду узнавать. Если кто знает что-либо по этой теме - также буду признателен за помощь.

----------


## Семён Сгулов

То есть одержав победу над этими врагами я стану не завистливым, щедрым, разумным смиренным и умиротворенным. Вообщем как я понимаю, я разовью в себе Гуну Благости (поправьте если я не прав) Гуна Благости даст мне возможность отчистится от последствий моей Греховной деятельности, и только потом в Гуне благости осознав разницу между Материальным и Духовным я смогу приступить к духовной деятельности. 

И только на стадии когда живое существо приступило к духовной деятельности (осознав себя душой, а не телом) оно может  рассчитывать на то что  можно смело ничего не стесняясь обратится к Кришне  с просьбой о материальном богатстве например на постройку Храма или Организацию Общины или на Украшение для БОжества или на само Божество, или на продукты для Преданных, вообщем просить у Кришны Материального Благополучия с целью Преданного служения. Получается Традиционно это так?

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

Постройка храма, покупка продуктов для преданных и т.д. - это уже не материальная, а духовная деятельность. Деньги или прочие средства, которые задействуются в этом, - это уже и есть благословение Кришны и преданных. Фактически можно сказать, что любые материальные средства, которые вы задействуете в преданном служении, материальными уже не являются. Если вы заняты подобной деятельностью, то, несмотря на то, что у вас могут еще оставаться какие-либо анартхи (материальные отклонения), или же кому-то ваша деятельность может внешне показаться материальной, материалистом при этом вас назвать уже нельзя.  

Вот, буквально вчера вечером от нечего делать как раз читал в БГ слова Шрилы Прабхупады (9.28, конец комментария) примерно на эту же тему: 

"Тот, кто целиком посвятил свою жизнь служению Господу, является истинным санньяси. Такой человек считает себя вечным слугой Господа и во всем зависит от Его высшей воли. Поэтому, что бы он ни делал, он делает это как служение Господу. Он не придает большого значения правилам и обязанностям, связанным с кармической деятельностью, описанной в Ведах. Люди, живущие в миру, должны выполнять предписанные обязанности, перечисленные в Ведах, и чистый преданный, полностью посвятивший себя служению Господу, на самом деле тоже исполняет предписания Вед, хотя иногда может показаться, что он действует вопреки им.
...
Человека, который все время служит Господу, все мысли и планы которого связаны с преданным служением, следует считать освобожденной душой, и со временем он непременно вернется домой, к Богу. Он, так же как и Кришна, безупречен и неуязвим для критики материалистов".

Насчет внутренних врагов - да, так и есть. Если мы победим этих внутренних противников, то нам уже не страшны никакие внешние невзгоды и лишения.

----------


## Семён Сгулов

Спасибо Харе Кришна.

----------


## Семён Сгулов

Бывает, что обусловленной душе, укравшей у кого-нибудь деньги или завладевшей ими обманом, удается сохранить их у себя и избежать наказания. Тогда другой человек, по имени Девадатта, обманом отбирает у нее эти деньги. А еще один человек, по имени Вишнумитра, крадет их у Девадатты и присваивает себе. В любом случае, деньги не остаются в одном месте, а переходят из рук в руки. В итоге никому не удается насладиться этими деньгами, которые остаются собственностью Верховной Личности Бога.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Источник богатств — Лакшми, богиня процветания, а богиня процветания принадлежит Нараяне, Верховной Личности Бога. Богиня процветания не может находиться нигде, кроме как рядом с Нараяной, поэтому ее еще зовут Чанчала, «неугомонная». Она не успокоится, пока не окажется в обществе своего мужа, Нараяны. Однажды, например, Лакшми унес материалистичный Равана. Равана похитил Ситу, богиню процветания, которая принадлежит Господу Раме. В результате всей семье Раваны, его богатству и царству пришел конец, а Сита, богиня процветания, вырванная из его когтей, воссоединилась с Господом Рамой. Так что все имущество и все богатства принадлежат Кришне. В «Бхагавад-гите» (5.29) говорится:

бхоктарам йагйа-тапасам сарва-лока-махешварам

«В действительности все жертвоприношения и аскезы предназначаются Верховной Личности Бога, и именно Он — Верховный властитель всех планетных систем».

Глупые материалистичные люди копят деньги, воруют у других воров, но сохранить эти деньги не могут. Так или иначе, их придется потратить. Один человек обманывает другого, а тот — еще кого-нибудь. Так что лучший способ сохранить Лакшми — это держать ее рядом с Нараяной. Именно это мы и делаем в Движении сознания Книшны. Мы поклоняемся Лакшми (Радхарани) вместе с Нараяной (Кришной). Мы собираем деньги из разных источников, но эти деньги не принадлежат никому, кроме Радхи и Кришны (Лакшми — Нараяны). Используя деньги в служении Лакшми — Нараяне, преданный обеспечивает себе богатую жизнь. Тот же, кто захочет наслаждаться Лакшми так, как Равана, будет сокрушен законами природы и лишится того немногого, что имел. В конце концов все отберет смерть, а смерть — это представитель Кришны.

Служение Лакшми Нараяне что в себя включает?

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

> Спасибо Харе Кришна.


Вам также спасибо большое за внимание. Харе Кришна!




> Служение Лакшми Нараяне что в себя включает?


Я думал, что то и включает, что Вы написали. Т.е. благоговейное преклонение и, собственно, служение. Шанта и дасья. Ведь именно в таких расах преданные Лакшми-Нараяны, в отличие от других форм, находятся с Ними. Нет?

Или Вы что-то другое имели в виду?

----------


## Ivan (гость)

> Кстати, вот это реальная духовная практика - понять что такое благо.


А если я плачу деньги кому-то за продукты (не/пищевые), а человек - мясоед, он потратит хотя бы часть денег на мясо. Вот и получится, что в итоге мои деньги обернутся тому человеку не благом.




> кому-то ваша деятельность может внешне показаться материальной, материалистом при этом вас назвать уже нельзя.


я кстати думал над этим. Деятельность может быть и не на 100% духовная, но и не на 100% материальная. 

Есть такие два слова: трансцендентное (transcendent) и трансцендентальное (transcendental).
Вот интересно как преданные эти слова отличают...





> В строгом философском смысле «трансцендентность» означает пребывание за пределами возможного опыта (запредельность), тогда как «трансцендентальность» имеет отношение к познанию и к условиям нашего опыта. Бертран Рассел сравнивал трансцендентальное с призмой, посредством которой мы смотрим на мир. Отсюда все трансцендентальное, в отличие от трансцендентного, имманентно нашему сознанию и находится у нас «в голове», однако оно не подлежит наблюдению. Так, согласно Канту, к области трансцендентального относятся, например, такие понятия как пространство и время, которые характеризуют не столько мир, сколько нашу способность воспринимать мир (Кант, «Критика чистого разума», раздел «Трансцендентальная эстетика»).
> ...
> https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Трансц...BD.D0.BE.D0.B5


кто-нибудь понял о чём речь? :-)

----------


## Семён Сгулов

> Вам также спасибо большое за внимание. Харе Кришна!
> 
> 
> 
> Я думал, что то и включает, что Вы написали. Т.е. благоговейное преклонение и, собственно, служение. Шанта и дасья. Ведь именно в таких расах преданные Лакшми-Нараяны, в отличие от других форм, находятся с Ними. Нет?
> 
> Или Вы что-то другое имели в виду?


Те виды служения, которые перечислены в Ведических трактатах ( и те примеры которые мы привели ), бесспорно относятся к служению описанному Шрила Прабхупадой в этом комментарии. Однако в одном из стихов Шрила Прабхупада пишет, что Веды являясь БЕССПОРНЫМ РУКОВОДСТВОМ к духовной практике живых существ, всё - таки не могут ограничить не Преданного ни Самого Господа Шри Кришну формами и видами Преданного служения. Если бы кто-то из преданных поделился своим собственным опытом преданного служения Кришне из Жизни с вовлечением в него имеющегося в его распоряжении блага ( может быть денег может быть чего то другого ) было бы интересно послушать ( почитатать )

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

> Если бы кто-то из преданных поделился своим собственным опытом преданного служения Кришне из Жизни с вовлечением в него имеющегося в его распоряжении блага ( может быть денег может быть чего то другого ) было бы интересно послушать ( почитатать )


Харе Кришна! Я приведу Вам простой пример. 

Скажем, родственники оставили мне наследство - подарили земельный участок с домом (или доверили для начала, может быть, чтобы проверить, насколько я ответственен). Как я буду использовать полученную недвижимость? Если я буду жить там как хрюша, лишь наслаждать свои чувства, то такое использование полученного блага будет и для меня греховным, и для окружающих неполезным. Полученное наследство будет способствовать не моему духовному прогрессу, а моей деградации. Уж лучше бы мне тогда не оставляли никакого наследства вообще.

В это же время я могу жениться и проводить в полученном доме нама-хатту. И это будет служением Кришне и преданным. Вот такое вовлечение блага является рекомендованным. И так со всем остальным, не только с недвижимостью (и с деньгами, и с машиной, и пр.)

----------


## Семён Сгулов

Спасибо. "Харибол"!

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

> Спасибо. "Харибол"!


Пожалуйста, рад быть чем-либо полезен. Тем не менее следует упомянуть, что подобные вопросы Вам лучше задавать, например, вот в этом разделе: http://www.forum.krishna.ru/forumdisplay.php?f=12 

Дело в том, что я не чувствую себя квалифицированным давать Вам ответы, и не уверен в том, насколько они соотносятся с вайшнавской философией нашей сампрадайи, данной Шрилой Прабхупадой в его книгах. Поэтому лучше все же задавайте такие вопросы квалифицированным и опытным проповедникам, как тот же Враджендра Кумар пр. Заодно можете переспросить те ответы, которые я дал, насколько они правильные (чтобы вдруг что, он поправил и дал более верный ответ). Харе Кришна!

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> А если я плачу деньги кому-то за продукты (не/пищевые), а человек - мясоед, он потратит хотя бы часть денег на мясо. Вот и получится, что в итоге мои деньги обернутся тому человеку не благом.


А разве кто-то говорил что духовная практика это легко? 
Легко фальшивить, а настоящая музыка - тяжелый труд.

----------


## Семён Сгулов

Ниже Виталы расположена планетная система Сутала, где по сей день живет великий сын Махараджи Вирочаны — Махараджа Бали, снискавший славу необычайно праведного царя. Когда Господь Вишну, чтобы помочь царю небес, Индре, воплотился в образе карлика-брахмачари, сына Адити, и решил хитростью отобрать у Махараджи Бали все три мира, попросив у него только три шага земли, то Махараджа Бали пожертвовал Ему все, что имел. Тогда Господь, довольный щедростью царя, вернул ему царство и сделал его богаче самого Индры. Махараджа Бали и поныне преданно служит Верховному Господу, поклоняясь Ему у себя на Сутале.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Одно из имен Верховного Господа — Уттамашлока, «тот, кого воспевают в изысканных санскритских стихах». А Его преданных, таких, как Махараджа Бали, прославляют в пунья-шлоках — стихах, произнося которые, человек приумножает свое благочестие. Махараджа Бали отдал Господу все: богатство, владения и даже свое тело (сарватма-ниведане балих). Господь предстал перед ним в облике нищего брахмана, и Махараджа Бали пожертвовал Ему все свое достояние. Однако он ничего не потерял. Напротив, царь Бали достиг успеха в преданном служении и Господь вернул ему всю его собственность, дав в придачу Свои благословения. Подобным же образом тот, кто жертвует Движению сознания Кришны, тем самым помогая нам расширить проповедь, никогда не останется в проигрыше — он получит свои богатства обратно вместе с благословениями Господа Кришны. При этом те, кто собирает пожертвования от имени ИСККОН, должны быть крайне осторожны, чтобы ни копейки из собранных средств не использовать на какие-либо другие цели помимо трансцендентного любовного служения Господу.

Примечательно.

----------


## Ivan (гость)

> А разве кто-то говорил что духовная практика это легко? 
> Легко фальшивить, а настоящая музыка - тяжелый труд.


"Молитва – основное духовное делание"...
Кстати, Шридхар Махарадж говорил "нам не унжно красивое пение", а вто что важно - это преданность.
Хотя я думаю, что можно и красиво петь/играть и быть преданным. Почему-то постоянно кто-то пытается противоставлять одних преданных другим...




> Совершенная музыка приводит сердце в точно такое же состояние, какое испытываешь, наслаждаясь присутствием любимого существа, то есть музыка дает, несомненно, самое яркое счастье, какое только возможно на земле. Стендаль


"любимое существо" здесь - это Бог. 




> Музыка — более высокое откровение, чем вся мудрость и философия. 
> Музыка должна высечь огонь от сердца и возбудить слёзы на глазах.
> Ни один из моих друзей не должен нуждаться, пока у меня есть на кусок хлеба. Если кошелёк мой пуст, я не в силах помочь тотчас же, ну что ж, мне стоит только сесть за стол и взяться за работу, и довольно скоро я помогу ему выбраться из беды.
> 
> Людвиг ван Бетховен

----------


## Семён Сгулов

Прабхупада в Шримад-Бхагаватам пишет о том, что Богатство для занятого кармической деятельностью и Богатство для занятого преданным служением Кришне не имеет ничего общего. 

О каком же Благе и какой музыке мы с Вами ведём речь?

Давайте просто посмотрим в причину того, что делает Богатство преданного отличным от Богатства Карми. Причина ведь очень простая : у того, кто по-прежнему не осознал своего истинного положения Желание наслаждаться остаётся на том же самом уровне и Благом или музыкой для такого человека будет то, что удовлетворяет его ложное эго. Гуна Благости даст осознание того, что именно это является счастьем, от Кришны исходит природа ума и чувств и именно Кришна помогает живому существу обрести счастье как в материальной сфере так и в духовной. 

Но если мы говорим о Благе для преданного и о его музыке, то это несравнимые вещи, они настолько разные насколько только это возможно. Тот, кто по прежнему находится во власти майи не сможет быть счастливым от музыки преданного служения и от блага преданного служения, скорее наоборот он даже не сможет проникнуть в суть природы счастья духовного, -духовного благополучия ( В индии собаки в храм даже не заходят, потому что знают, что там совсем иная природа Блага, и это не говорит о том, что Кришна против счастья собак или против его ).

Если Живое существо по прежнему считает себя наслаждающимся то это не Майя виновата и не Кришна. Джива просто хочет именно такого удовлетворения и для Дживы музыка майи - усиленная и приправленная Гуной Благости (ощущением, что именно вот это и есть то самое благо о котором все говорят - это и есть Божественная природа - знаете как в рекламах "" Божественное наслаждение"", а там какая нибудь шоколадка :shok: ). Кришна Всем Желает Счастья. И тем и Другим. 

Благо для преданного и его музыка - совершенно отличны от Блага для материалиста и его музыки. Бетховен это или дядька с перехода.

----------


## Амира

> И только на стадии когда живое существо приступило к духовной деятельности (осознав себя душой, а не телом) оно может  рассчитывать на то что  можно смело ничего не стесняясь обратится к Кришне  с просьбой о материальном богатстве например на постройку Храма или Организацию Общины или на Украшение для БОжества или на само Божество, или на продукты для Преданных, вообщем просить у Кришны Материального Благополучия с целью Преданного служения. Получается Традиционно это так?


 Нет, это не так. Если человек находится на стадии духовной деятельности, то у него просто язык не повернётся просить что-либо у Кришны, будь-то духовное или материальное. Бхакта хочет только того чего хочет Кришна, независимо от того как это выглядит с материальной точки зрения. Поэтому бхакта всегда говорит:"Кришна, пусть будет так как того желаешь Ты". И чем дальше вы прогрессируете на своём духовном пути, тем меньше у вас остаётся мыслей вообще о каких либо просьбах. Осознавая чистоту и привлекательность Кришны и понимая свою неспособность стать достойным внимания Кришны, бхакта вообще забывает о каких-либо личных желаниях, остаётся только надежда на милость Кришны, на то что, несмотря на нашу неспособность сделать что-либо для Кришны, Он по своей милости, позволяет нам служить Ему и исполняет наши желания духовные и материальные даже если их у нас и не осталось.

----------


## Семён Сгулов

А как же уровень Лакшми-Нараяны?????

Даже если традиционно Вайшнав, достигший уровня чистой Бхакти, не желает (уже не желает) удовлетворения материальных желаний, иллюзорных чувственных наслаждений, то пути, которые определяет Господь для своих преданных, также входят в число допустимых для преданного служения. 

Путь Праврити-Марг, например включает в себя путь чувственных наслаждений, однако он не отрицает наличия преданности и преданного служения, хоть он и является менее рекомендованным ачариями, по причине преданности Кришне ради чувственных наслаждений, всё-таки на данном пути есть и Кришна и его форма и его духовные атрибуты. Несомненно совершенство к которому быть может стремятся вайшнавы традиционно, на данном пути сложнее достижимо, однако конфликтности в своём мироощущении ( а тем более Кали-Юга и все шудры ), мне кажется будет меньше. (Здесь я Буду просить Кришну меня защитить от опасностей, и Кали-Юга в моём сознании будет смягчаться) появятся благоприятный условия - общение и так далее.

Путь Ниврити-Марг, же наоборот, сопровождается полной преданностью Господу Шри Кришне и это путь который нужен направленно для совершенства своих духовных качеств. Он более совершенен, так как Жизнь становится одним Большим тренажёрным залом для развития своей духовной природы ( а тем более Кали-Юга и неприятности (демоничность и греховность времени помогает так сказать закалять свой духовный разум)). Здесь я буду просить Кришну дать возможность предаваться Кришне в любых обстоятельствах в горе и в радости. Здесь опасности-это возможность предаться Кришне полностью. -Шанс полностью очистится 100%.

Помимо привлекательности у Кришны есть еще очень большое количество качеств. Даже если он самый привлекательный, то его эта привлекательность не ставит в зависимость с желанием ею кого то пивлечь, Господь привлекателен своими отношениями с преданными (вот тут то точно совершенство (ИМХО).

А вот чтобы именно преданное служение стало причиной зависимости от Кришны, для этого у Господа есть свои подходы и пути (не исповедимы как говорят), поэтому лично я более чем уверен, что традиционно Это не ограничения своего языка в желаниях, а прежде всего искренность, желание осознать истинное Благо для Души (из общения с Садху) и как результат само-собой разумеющийся выбор Живого существа либо Акама (без наслаждения отдельно от Бога) Либо Сакама (с увлечённость материальной энергий).

Как Вы думаете если Вы у Вас не осталось  материальных желаний и Вы не стали преданным Кришне, что с Вами произошло ????  :cray:

----------


## Ivan (гость)

1 Джива просто хочет именно такого удовлетворения и для Дживы музыка майи - усиленная и приправленная Гуной Благости (ощущением, что именно вот это и есть то самое благо о котором все говорят - это и есть Божественная природа - знаете как в рекламах "" Божественное наслаждение"", а там какая нибудь шоколадка).

"Баунти - райское наслаждение". А внутри, шоколадки, возможно - яйца, невегетарианские продукты. И никакого рая уже нет... С той же оперы: "Пельмены душевные". Или "Докторская колбаса". Или пиво "Брахма". :-)

Какой-то комикс такой был:
Ум/Чувства: - Можно?
Разум/Душа: - Низя!
Ум/Чувства- Можно?
Разум/Душа: - Низя?!
Ум/Чувства- Может быть всё таки можно?
Разум/Душа: - Низя! Нельзя!
Ум/Чувства: - Зя! Зя! Зя!

Как Шрила Прабхупада шутил: «Мы говорим людям воспевай, воспевай, воспевай, а они отвечают: не могу, не могу, не могу». (Chant,chant,chant — can’t, can’t, can’t). (Can't читается как в "Иммануил Кант" :-) )


2 Нет, это не так. Если человек находится на стадии духовной деятельности, то у него просто язык не повернётся просить что-либо у Кришны, будь-то духовное или материальное. 

А как же "Ом Кришна, прошу, задействуй меня в преданном служении". А как же желание освобождения из самсары? Я не отказываюсь от таких желаний/просьб... И не вижу в них ничего плохого :-) Иначе, зачем практиковать?

Смотря какие желания.

3 Бхакта хочет только того чего хочет Кришна, независимо от того как это выглядит с материальной точки зрения. Поэтому бхакта всегда говорит: "Кришна, пусть будет так как того желаешь Ты".

Вот не надо. У Кришны очень много желаний... Если хотеть того, же что и Кришна - можно впасть в сахаджию, в грех, или даже в тюрьму сесть. Вот захотелось Кришне жениться... 16 108 жён... Ну не надо же, в самом деле, чтобы у преданного тоже было желание жениться на ... многих жёнах, гопи. Тогда это уже будет не преданный, а Равана какой-то, к-рый отбирает Лакшми от Нараяны, Ситу от Рамы, Радхарани и др. гопи от Кришны (результат - Апа-Радха - "нет Радхи" - у Кришны, а не у нас)...
Или другое желание: вот Кришне захотелось убить демона. А преданный подумал: "вот этот человек - демон". Ну а Кришна демонов убивал. Значит этого демона (змею/грех) надо убить. Но если он что-то перепутает, получится что это было вовсе не желание Кришны...

Так что так абсолютизировать: преданный хочет того, что и Кришны - я бы не стал... 

Смотря какие желания.

3 и как результат само-собой разумеющийся выбор Живого существа либо Акама (без наслаждения отдельно от Бога) Либо Сакама (с увлечённость материальной энергий).




> *Мы должны служить Кришне, даже если у нас есть материальные желания*
> Девамрита Свами
> 
> Есть два вида преданных: сакама и акама бхакта. Когда мы заняты преданным служением с мотивом получить удобства, признание и достичь своих целей – это сакама-бхакти. Поскольку мы служим Кришне, Кришна изменит нас постепенно, мы станем акама-бхактой. Кришна устроит так, что преданный сакама исполнит свои желания так, что станет акама. Мы можем видеть, как наши желания приглушаются и трансформируются. Мы уже даже не узнаем эти желания, они исполняются так, что отпадают. Но только если мы ВНИМАТЕЛЬНЫ в преданном служении. Как это произошло с Дхрувой, который сожалел, что искал осколки стекла. Иногда маленький ребенок ест грязь, но его родители отнимают грязь и дают ему сандеш. Так поступает Господь с сакама-бхактами. Поэтому даже с материальными желаниями нужно поклоняться Господу.
> 
> Преданный может желать чего-то другого кроме служения Господу. Да, такое бывает. В этом нет ничего необычного. Но если он занят служением, Кришна дает ему прибежище своих стоп, даже если тот не хочет. Кришна говорит: «Он служит мне, но хочет чувственного наслаждения. Он просит яд. Это глупость. Но я не глуп. С чего давать этому глупцу грязь. Лучше дам ему прибежище Моих стоп. Я заставлю его забыть обо всех желаниях. В конце концов, если он продолжает заниматься преданным служением, то получит вкус к служению Господу и оставит все материальные желания».
> 
> Мы должны верить, что Кришна работает над нами. Конечно, мы облегчаем Ему работу, если не цепляемся за свои желания, говоря: «Кришна, я должен иметь это. Если хочешь, чтобы я тебе служил, дай!» В этом случае мы замедляем процесс.
> ...
> http://shabda.narod.ru/seminars/deva...kamabhakti.htm

----------


## Семён Сгулов

> А как же "Ом Кришна, прошу, задействуй меня в преданном служении". А как же желание освобождения из самсары? Я не отказываюсь от таких желаний/просьб... И не вижу в них ничего плохого :-) Иначе, зачем практиковать?
> 
> 
> Вот не надо. У Кришны очень много желаний... Если хотеть того, же что и Кришна - можно впасть в сахаджию, в грех, или даже в тюрьму сесть. Вот захотелось Кришне жениться... 16 108 жён... Ну не надо же, в самом деле, чтобы у преданного тоже было желание жениться на ... многих жёнах, гопи. 
> 
> Или другое желание: вот Кришне захотелось убить демона. А преданный подумал: "вот этот человек - демон". Ну а Кришна демонов убивал. Значит этого демона (змею/грех) надо убить. Но если он что-то перепутает, получится что это было вовсе не желание Кришны...
> 
> Так что так абсолютизировать: преданный хочет того, что и Кришны - я бы не стал... 
> 
> 3 и как результат само-собой разумеющийся выбор Живого существа либо Акама (без наслаждения отдельно от Бога) Либо Сакама (с увлечённость материальной энергий).


Служение Кришне - это скорее не желание а форма бытия. Если Живое существо способно служить Кришне, то Кришна занимает Дживу в служении себе ( своим планам, своим желаниям ) и живое существо получает от этого духовное Благо- трансцедентальное. Освобождение из самсары в данном случае это не желание - это естественное следствие Вашего перехода к Духовной форме бытия, однако если Вы будете желать этого и просить у Кришны именно освобождения а не служения, то скорее всего вернётесь к заточению, так как Именно служение Кришне позволяет обрести истинное освобождение, а не Кришна Вас освобождает и Вы потом наслаждаетесь (2-е разные школы понимания)


Преданный Желает лишь того, чего желает Кришна-Господин. Суть Таких взаимоотношений не в схожести желаний и возможностей, а в преданности воли Кришны (дхарма - как религиозный долг). Преданный исполняет Желания своего Господина. Если Господин Желает, чтобы у меня было 16 108 Жён, то я буду их мужем если не желает, значит не буду, Если вы говорите о желаниях не связанных со служением Кришне, тогда Ваши желания и желания Кришны это не совместимые вещи-Вы еще не находитесь в умонастроении слуги-Вы по прежнему хотите исполнения своих желаний, но не желаний своего Господина - а он кстати ни к кому не навязывает их  :smilies:

----------


## Семён Сгулов

Уважаемые преданные. Мои Вам поклоны. Большое спасибо за ответы, которые Вы мне дали. Выхожу из темы :victory:  Харе Кришна.

----------


## Ачьюта Кришна дас

Хотя материальные желания в свете вечности не представляют никакой ценности, Господь Кришна настолько любит своих преданных, что даже заботится об исполнении их материальных желаний в этом мире! Благодарение Ему за Его доброту и любовь! Поклонение Ему никогда не бывает напрасным даже для тех кто тмеет материальные желания!

----------


## Ачьюта Кришна дас

Итак, не ищите, что вам есть, или что пить, и не беспокойтесь, потому что всего этого ищут люди мира сего; ваш же Отец знает, что вы имеете нужду в том; наипаче ищите Царствия Божия, и это все приложится вам. (Лук 12:29-31)

----------


## Ivan (гость)

я так понял, что в сознании Кришны, в отношении денег, есть два момента:
- преданное служение - должно быть бесплатно
- всё остальное (зарабатывание денег) - вне сознания Кришны (обычная мирская работа).


Может быть я не прав...

----------


## Ромашов Игорь Николаевич

ШБ 5.14.7 — Иногда обусловленную душу манят желтые испражнения, которые называются золотом, и она готова бежать за ними на край света. Золото — это символ материального богатства, а также причина вражды между людьми. [Имея много золота, можно сколько угодно прелюбодействовать, играть в азартные игры, есть мясо и принимать одурманивающие вещества.]
Но само по себе золото не несет в себе ничего плохого. Нож может принять вид скальпеля и поможет избежать смерти от тяжелой болезни, а может приблизить, если он в руках преступника. Так и деньги, читай золото. Если оно используется для прославления Кришны в проповеди и в храмах для богослужения (а также все виды драгоценных камней), то это благотворно. Если для нарушения 4 рег.принципов, то тащит нас в ад.

Вот интересный отрывок из лекци Бхакти Вигьяна Махараджи:
"В «Брихадараньяка-Упанишад» объясняется, почему золото представляет источник счастья. Почему именно золото избранно символом богатства? У золота есть особое качество — оно блестит. Золото отражает свет. В «Брихадараньяка-Упанишад» говорится, что золото ценно не само по себе, а тем, что человек вложил в него определенное сознание. В нем есть отблеск сознания. Оно блестит, потому что там есть атман, дух. Человек вкладывает туда дух. Почему жена нам близка? Не потому что она красивая, а потому что у нее есть душа. Почему человеку нужны дети, жена, друг, подруга? Потому что в них есть дух. Душе нужен дух. На самом деле душа, каким бы количеством материальных вещей она ни обладала, никогда не будет удовлетворена. Сколько бы у нее ни было этой материальной грязи, будь она желтая, блестящая грязь или черная, не блестящая грязь, это все равно грязь, «…потому что грязь есть грязь, в какой ты цвет ее не крась». Душа просто путает, она одушевляет предметы, которые находятся вокруг нее, она одушевляет свою машину, свой дом, и все остальное. Ей кажется, что она находится в счастье".
http://www.zvek.info/vedas/vedic-phi...o-schaste.html

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

Ранее в Шримад-Бхагавад-гите Его Божественная милость Шри Шримад А.Ч. Бхактиведанта Свами Шрила Прабхупада комментирует разного рода жертвоприношения, одним из которых является: 

Свадхьяя-ягья или жертвоприношение, которое состоит в изучении священных писаний.

Затем:

В этой же главе: 4 тексте 30:

Все они, знающие истинную цель этих жертвоприношений, очищаются от греха и, изведав нектарный вкус их плодов, достигают вечной духовной обители.

КОММЕНТAРИЙ: Приведенные выше описания различных жертвоприношений, включающих в себя принесение в жертву собственности, изучение Вед или философских учений и занятия йогой, свидетельствуют о том, что все жертвоприношения совершаются с одной целью - обуздать чувства. Жажда чувственных удовольствий - главная причина материального существования, поэтому, до тех пор пока человек не перестанет стремиться к мирским удовольствиям, он не попадет туда, где жизнь вечна, исполнена знания и блаженства. Эта вечная обитель есть царство Брахмана. Все перечисленные выше виды жертвоприношений помогают человеку очиститься от грехов, накопленных в материальном мире. *Тот, кто совершает жертвоприношения, не только обретает счастье и богатство в этой жизни, но и в конечном счете возвращается в вечное царство Бога: либо сливается с сиянием безличного Брахмана, либо вступает в общение с Верховной Личностью Бога, Кришной.*

Разумный вопрос : Можно на работу не ходить?

----------


## Дмитрий.В.

> Разумный вопрос : Можно на работу не ходить?


Я три года не работаю. Вообще каждый сам знает нужно ему ходить на работу или можно жить не работая.

Как вариант "неработы" служение Богу в храме самый известный.

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

Так все таки работа или жертвоприношения?  :mig:

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Так все таки работа или жертвоприношения?


ШБ 4.2.22 ТЕКСТ 46

_Кшатрии, вайшьи и шудры едят свой хлеб только по милости брахманов. Только брахманы наслаждаются тем, что принадлежит им, одеваются в то, что принадлежит им, и жертвуют другим то, что принадлежит им._

Иными словами работа это ведь тоже жертвоприношение. Кришна говорил - делай всё как подношение мне. Иначе будешь вором.

Все плоды приходят только как результат жертвоприношения.

И если даже не делаешь сам жертвоприношения сознательно, как советует Кришна, то оно всё равно происходит, а сознательно за тебя это делают брахманы в естественно существующей вне зависимости от нашего о ней знания варнашраме.

А мы, находясь в иллюзии, не зная что откуда берется, наивно думаем, что работаем и сами зарабатываем....

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

То есть, тот кто трудится не разгибая спины на своих иллюзорных хозяев, периодически болея от не сварения желудка и будто животное стремится к удовлетворению своих органов чувств гениталий и языка совершает жертвоприношение в результате которых он войдёт в царство Верховной личности Бога?

Или все таки речь о мотиве любой деятельности?

----------


## Дмитрий.В.

> Или все таки речь о мотиве любой деятельности?


Речь идет не о мотиве а о предопределенности.Ваша доля большая или малая выделена уже в момент рождения.Потому вы никогда не получите больше и не получите меньше работая или не работая.

Посвятив себя служению Богу вы ничего не теряете.А посвятив свою жизнь накоплению богатств теряете время.

Конечно вы можете заработать больше денег в виде бумажек или цифры на счете но вы заболеете вас посадят в тюрьму обворуют и в сухом остатке *потратите* вы на себя столько же как если бы не работали.

Например у меня диабет.Я могу купить много больших красивых тортов но уже не могу их есть.Видимо свою долю сладкого я уже съел.И так во всем...

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

> А Кришна таки говорит Арджуне что надо сражаться.


Признаться вам честно, ни Иисус Христос, ни Кришна, ни даже Арджуна не близки моему сердцу. Мне нравится Баларама, которого побаиваются все окружающие девушки, и глаза которого вечно красные от любви к Кришне  :rgunimagu:

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Вот интересный отрывок из лекци Бхакти Вигьяна Махараджи:
> "В «Брихадараньяка-Упанишад» объясняется, почему золото представляет источник счастья. Почему именно золото избранно символом богатства?


В 11й песне ШБ(11.16.18) Кришна говорит - дхатунам асми канчанам - "среди металлов Я есть золото". Именно поэтому золото так привлекает всех. Это просто одна из вибхути Кришны.

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

> Речь идет не о мотиве а о предопределенности.Ваша доля большая или малая выделена уже в момент рождения.Потому вы никогда не получите больше и не получите меньше работая или не работая.
> 
> Посвятив себя служению Богу вы ничего не теряете.А посвятив свою жизнь накоплению богатств теряете время.
> 
> Конечно вы можете заработать больше денег в виде бумажек или цифры на счете но вы заболеете вас посадят в тюрьму обворуют и в сухом остатке *потратите* вы на себя столько же как если бы не работали.
> 
> Например у меня диабет.Я могу купить много больших красивых тортов но уже не могу их есть.Видимо свою долю сладкого я уже съел.И так во всем...


Тогда момент с работой и жертвоприношениями становится вообще не понятным.

Если все предопределено тогда зачем вообще что-то делать? 

Родился человек сел на стул и вся жизнь пройдёт сидя на стуле. Пред определённость он же везде человека настигнет в той или иной форме.

К чему тогда столько книг и информации и практик? Написали бы книгу:

Жизнь-фатальна и "."

Мне кажется стремление к Высшему началу подразумевает какие то трансформации личности ну и мироощущения как такого.

А иначе как и где я найду деньги, чтобы до Садху добраться? Если я по судьбе полностью без денег, он что с лекции ко мне сам приходить будет и читать лекции? 

Вообще не получается.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> То есть, тот кто трудится не разгибая спины на своих иллюзорных хозяев, периодически болея от не сварения желудка и будто животное стремится к удовлетворению своих органов чувств гениталий и языка совершает жертвоприношение в результате которых он войдёт в царство Верховной личности Бога?
> 
> Или все таки речь о мотиве любой деятельности?


Если этот работающий общается с брахманом или преданным, то благодаря работе и общению он получит результаты жертвоприношений которые совершит преданные или брахман. То есть получит свою долю гуны благости от коровы варнашрамы. Причем общение может быть не прямое, а косвенное.

Если у него свой мотив истинный, то он и сам может одухотворить свою работу. Если своего мотива нет, то он получит то, что дадут ему брахманы и преданные.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Речь идет не о мотиве а о предопределенности.Ваша доля большая или малая выделена уже в момент рождения.Потому вы никогда не получите больше и не получите меньше работая или не работая.


Предопределенность само собой, это запас жертвенных продуктов с прошлой жизни. Но жертвенность текущей жизни тоже имеет значение. Поэтому можете получить больше, чем предопределено с рождения.

Например в ШБ мы видим примеры, когда нельзя зачать ребенка или ребенка определенного пола (из-за плохой кармы с прошлой жизни), но благодаря жертвоприношению брахманов это становится возможным.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Мне кажется стремление к Высшему началу подразумевает какие то трансформации личности ну и мироощущения как такого.


Все правильно, прошлое дает только благоприятные или неблагоприятные условия, а как поступите, решаете сейчас. В благоприятных условиях легче правильно поступить, а в неблагоприятных тяжелее, но всё равно возможно. 

То есть всё возможно в жизни, и зависит как от того какие условия заработаны прошлой деятельностью, так и от того, что и ради чего делается сейчас.
Можно и в благоприятных условиях всё провалить, а можно и в неблагоприятных победить. Господь и его преданный не знают поражений.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

Вот навскидку цитата

ШБ 5.1.3 ТЕКСТ 1

_Шукадева Госвами продолжал: Однажды Махараджа Набхи, сын Агнидхры, желая, чтобы у него родились достойные сыновья, стал сосредоточенно молиться Верховному Господу Вишну, владыке всех жертвоприношений, и совершать обряды поклонения Ему. Жена Махараджи Набхи, Мерудеви, у которой в то время еще не было детей, поклонялась Господу Вишну вместе с мужем.

ТЕКСТ 2

Тот, кто совершает жертвоприношение, должен: 1) приносить в жертву ценности или снедь; 2) проводить обряд в подобающем месте; 3) проводить обряд в подходящее время; 4) возносить молитвы в форме ведических гимнов; 5) пользоваться услугами жрецов; 6) вознаграждать жрецов и 7) следовать всем предписаниям. Таковы семь трансцендентных правил, помогающих снискать милость Верховной Личности Бога._

Из этого понятно что, - нет кармы из прошлых жизней на достойных сыновей. Вот Набхи начал совершать хорошую карму сейчас.
И приведено 7 правил как зарабатывать благочестие. И написано, что результат - это милость Верховного Господа. Это всегда так, а не от того, работал или не работал. Плоды приходят от Господа, то есть от жертвоприношений, то есть от присутствия брахманической деятельности (даже если её исполняет собакоед), а не от работы как таковой. Кришна говорит Арджуне, что _"Ты можешь выполнять предписанные тебе обязанности, но у тебя нет права наслаждаться плодами своего труда"_

Это как костер. Можно кидать дрова на кучу хоть до неба, но если нет огня, то тепла и света не будет. Должен быть еще огонь, чтобы дрова, то есть работа, принесли плоды. Огонь это акт жертвоприношения. Дрова жертвуются в огонь. Если жертвоприношения нет, то нет и огня, нет и хлеба. Поэтому все едят хлеб благодаря брахманической деятельности даже если не осознают этого и даже не слышали слова такого.

Единственный другой вариант - когда едят украденный хлеб. И даже в этом воровстве есть акт жертвоприношения, только в жертву приносится своя хорошая карма, хорошая судьба, благочестие.

Вот люди сейчас берут у природы куда больше чем им нужно. В ведях это называют бремя Земли. Люди увеличивают бремя Земли. Они воруют свое же благочестие. Разменивают свою хорошую судьбу на то богатство которое получают. В результате портятся условия жизни на всей планете. Бремя Земли больше, чем люди заслуживают. Но преданные и брахманы могут уменьшить это бремя. Кроме того, аватары приходит, когда демоны слишком увеличивают Бремя Земли, и убивают демонов.

В идеале человек должен получать всё как акт жертвоприношения, не воруя, а зарабатывая таким образом свой хлеб. Тогда он будет прогрессировать. То есть правило прогресса - не брать ничего, что получено не как жертвоприношение, то есть незаслуженно. Преданные называют это - не есть ничего что не предложено Кришне. Только нужно уточнить, что предложено еще не означает что оно принято. А во вторых касается не только еды, а всего. Поэтому Кришна и говорит Арджуне - исполняй свой долг, не заглядывайся на плоды, плоды сами придут когда созреют. То есть когда есть жертвоприношение, то плоды приходят к человеку. Прасад. Всё что прасад, можно принять. Его можно узнать так, что оно приходит само. А всё что не прасад, то приводит к деградации.

Вот, например, сейчас не могут люди зачать детей, идут пробирки делают. Это не акт жертвоприношения. Не пришли плоды в виде детей, и не надо, т.к. если настаивать и брать силой, тем более, чтобы чтобы потом ими понаслаждаться, то дети придут, но такие как царь Вену.

Нет хорошего мужа или жены, и не надо, не нужно бегать срочно искать что угодно, одни проблемы будут от этого, значит селя ви такая, нет благочестия. Что имеем, то значит и заслужили.

Но если всё делать в благости , не тянуть на себя одеяло в страсти, то те плоды, что придут, как акт жертвоприношения, будут сладкие и принесут счастье и в конце концов приведут к высшей цели жизни.

_"На заре творения Господь, повелитель всех существ, создал людей и полубогов вместе с жертвоприношениями в честь Вишну и благословил их, сказав: «Будьте же счастливы, совершая эту ягью [жертвоприношение], ибо она дарует вам все желаемое, чтобы вы могли жить безбедно и в конце концов обрели освобождение"_

----------


## Дмитрий.В.

> Если все предопределено тогда зачем вообще что-то делать?


Если вы присмотритесь то увидите массу богатых бездельников и массу людей которые говорят "я так много работаю но мне всегда не хватает денег". 

Если правы вы то бездельники были бы все нищими а работяги все богачами.

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

> Если вы присмотритесь то увидите массу богатых бездельников и массу людей которые говорят "я так много работаю но мне всегда не хватает денег". 
> 
> Если правы вы то бездельники были бы все нищими а работяги все богачами.


Якобы бездельник в этой жизни мог заработать то благочестие, которое пришло ему сейчас, в жизнях прошлых. Это же касается любой социальной заботы, пенсий, доплат, и просто помощи близких (в том числе и преданных). 

Ivan B1agoy, дорогой, вот я читал Вас - Вы производите впечатление доброго и заботливого человека (и я уверен, что так оно и есть). Но вот где реальная проблема - Вы, что называется, "застряли в Свидетелях Иеговы"  :smilies:  Без обид. Я никто, чтобы отмечать чужие анартхи, но по-моему у Вас ну явно прослеживается скрытая склонность к райским планетам  :smilies:  И исходя из этой склонности Вы и строите все остальные умозаключения.

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

> Якобы бездельник в этой жизни мог заработать то благочестие, которое пришло ему сейчас, в жизнях прошлых. Это же касается любой социальной заботы, пенсий, доплат, и просто помощи близких (в том числе и преданных). 
> 
> Ivan B1agoy, дорогой, вот я читал Вас - Вы производите впечатление доброго и заботливого человека (и я уверен, что так оно и есть). Но вот где реальная проблема - Вы, что называется, "застряли в Свидетелях Иеговы"  Без обид. Я никто, чтобы отмечать чужие анартхи, но по-моему у Вас ну явно прослеживается скрытая склонность к райским планетам  И исходя из этой склонности Вы и строите все остальные умозаключения.


Уважаемый Vyacheslav  Прабху, Вы правы мне на данном этапе жизни очень хотелось бы приобрести знание о том, как стать чуть состоятельней, однако мотив приобретения богатства берет своё начало в моём желании побывать на лекциях Махараджей к примеру и очищать своё сердце от зависти и так далее.

Проще говоря организовать свою жизнь в соответствии с наставлениями Ачарии.

Что же касается "райских удовольствий", то мой жизненный опыт уже не позволяет мне делать это целью жизни.

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

> Вот навскидку цитата
> 
> ШБ 5.1.3 ТЕКСТ 1
> 
> _Шукадева Госвами продолжал: Однажды Махараджа Набхи, сын Агнидхры, желая, чтобы у него родились достойные сыновья, стал сосредоточенно молиться Верховному Господу Вишну, владыке всех жертвоприношений, и совершать обряды поклонения Ему. Жена Махараджи Набхи, Мерудеви, у которой в то время еще не было детей, поклонялась Господу Вишну вместе с мужем.
> 
> ТЕКСТ 2
> 
> Тот, кто совершает жертвоприношение, должен: 1) приносить в жертву ценности или снедь; 2) проводить обряд в подобающем месте; 3) проводить обряд в подходящее время; 4) возносить молитвы в форме ведических гимнов; 5) пользоваться услугами жрецов; 6) вознаграждать жрецов и 7) следовать всем предписаниям. Таковы семь трансцендентных правил, помогающих снискать милость Верховной Личности Бога._
> ...



Если Вы мне хоть один пример приведете того, кто в наше время такие обряды и жертвоприношения проводит мне станет проще поверить в саму возможность их осуществления.

Харинама-киртана ягья, это пока что единственное, что мне известно.

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

> мне на данном этапе жизни очень хотелось бы приобрести знание о том, как стать чуть состоятельней...


У меня нет (в этой жизни, по крайней мере) богатой практики состоятельного существования. Тем не менее поверьте мне, что одного этого (наличие состояния) еще очень недостаточно для удовлетворения. Должно быть еще и принятие близкими Вас как личности. Скажем, представьте, что Вы обитаете в роскошном доме на большом участке, у Вас дорогая машина, много красивых женщин, много денег и т.д. и т.п., но Вам, например, запрещают готовить и предлагать бхогу, почитать прасад, интересоваться Сознанием Кришны вообще. Или наоборот - Ваши близкие раньше времени навязывают Вам следование каким-либо ограничениям, которым Вы следовать пока не готовы, и вследствие подобного неверного подхода в Вашем Сознании Кришны Вы несчастны. 

Будете ли Вы удовлетворены в подобных условиях? Я вот хорошо разобрался в себе, и считаю, что нет - никто не может быть удовлетворен, находясь в подобной ситуации. И напротив, уровень материального благополучия может быть средненьким, но если Ваши окружающие принимают Вас таким, каким Вы есть на данный момент (не только со светлой, но и с темной стороной Вашего материального "я"), то отсутствие роскоши в материальной стороне жизни не будет Вас сильно задевать. Вы будете счастливы, будете удовлетворены, и будете чувствовать что Вас по-настоящему ценят и любят. Харе Кришна  :smilies:

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

Но без общения с осознавшей себя душой невозможно обрести Бхакти. В редких случаях это дживе удаётся.

А если Вы живете в селе, далёком от Храма или от нама-хаты к примеру?

И Вам нужны деньги, чтобы добраться до них, а точнее добираться и не один раз, покупать книги, слушать лекции, тоже нужна техника, пить молоко, тоже покупать надо, делать пожертвования, подстригаться, покупать вегетарианское продукты, делать подарки преданным, покупать лекарства при необходимости и тааааааак далееееее и тому подобное.

Тогда как?

----------


## Дмитрий.В.

Не существует никаких материальных препятствий для духовной жизни.Тем более таким препятствием не является бедность.Кришна просит предлагать ему немного воды лист (Туласи) или плод.У любого нищего есть немного воды.
В Шримад-Бхагаватам описан брахман который ежедневно одевал мурти Кришны в прекрасные одежды предлагал Ему воду из всех священных рек и богатое угощение.Но делал это просто мысленно.Этого достаточно занять ум служением Кришне.



> Но без общения с осознавшей себя душой невозможно обрести Бхакти. В редких случаях это дживе удаётся.
> 
> А если Вы живете в селе, далёком от Храма или от нама-хаты к примеру?


Пример неудачный потому что ачарья Прабхупада уже организовал всемирную проповедь и распространение книг на русском языке.А интернет сделал эти книги доступными бесплатно как впрочем и видео аудио лекции.Никто не обязывает вас общаться метод познание в нашей традиции *слушание* потому включите лекцию и слушайте сидя в самой глухой деревне.

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

Да, это издевательство в самом натуральном виде  :sed:  Вовремя спохватился, вот стараюсь собой стать для начала. 




> И Вам нужны деньги, чтобы добраться до них, а точнее добираться и не один раз, покупать книги, слушать лекции, тоже нужна техника, пить молоко, тоже покупать надо, делать пожертвования, подстригаться, покупать вегетарианское продукты, делать подарки преданным, покупать лекарства при необходимости и тааааааак далееееее и тому подобное.
> 
> Тогда как?


Я нигде не писал, что деньги не нужны совсем. Я писал о средненьком уровне материального процветания. Не роскоши. У каждого это понятие свое.

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

> Не существует никаких материальных препятствий для духовной жизни.Тем более таким препятствием не является бедность.Кришна просит предлагать ему немного воды лист (Туласи) или плод.У любого нищего есть немного воды.
> В Шримад-Бхагаватам описан брахман который ежедневно одевал мурти Кришны в прекрасные одежды предлагал Ему воду из всех священных рек и богатое угощение.Но делал это просто мысленно.Этого достаточно занять ум служением Кришне.
> Пример неудачный потому что ачарья Прабхупада уже организовал всемирную проповедь и распространение книг на русском языке.А интернет сделал эти книги доступными бесплатно как впрочем и видео аудио лекции.Никто не обязывает вас общаться метод познание в нашей традиции *слушание* потому включите лекцию и слушайте сидя в самой глухой деревне.


А перед тем как предлагать, что то Кришне, надо научится это делать, Кришна ведь принимает любовь и преданность, а чтобы научится понадобится то, о чем я ранее написал.

----------


## Дмитрий.В.

> А перед тем как предлагать, что то Кришне, надо научится это делать, Кришна ведь принимает любовь и преданность, а чтобы научится понадобится то, о чем я ранее написал.


Нужно ли учиться любить прекрасную женщину?Конечно нет это происходит естественно и потом трудно не думать о ней и хочется быть ей максимально полезным приятным для нее.

Так же и с Кришной если личность прекрасна то испытывать любовь и преданность к ней не трудно.А всё обучение сводится к познанию этой личности через лекции и книги людей уже познавших и полюбивших Бога.

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

> Нужно ли учиться любить прекрасную женщину?Конечно нет это происходит естественно и потом трудно не думать о ней и хочется быть ей максимально полезным приятным для нее.
> 
> Так же и с Кришной если личность прекрасна то испытывать любовь и преданность к ней не трудно.А всё обучение сводится к познанию этой личности через лекции и книги людей уже познавших и полюбивших Бога.


Я без малейшего сомнения, убеждён в том, что если в живом существе есть Бхакти то ему нечего делать в пределах материальной Вселенной Все остальные учатся служить ( садхана - бхакти ), а если и имеют Бхакти, но все ещё здесь, то только по просьбе Кришны. Им самим здесь делать нечего.

Но до это уровня ещё дойти надо, а процесс обучения требует поддержания тела.

----------


## Дмитрий.В.

Поддержать тело можно работая ночным сторожем в детском саду.Есть масса работ на которых не нужно работать а можно читать книги.

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

> Поддержать тело можно работая ночным сторожем в детском саду.Есть масса работ на которых не нужно работать а можно читать книги.


Да Вы правы как вариант неплохо, но может не хаватать зарплаты. Сторожа не много получают. Да и защищать и охранять чью то собственность надо уметь это тоже не просто так.

В любом случае Дмитрий лучше обладать знанием нежели становится жертвой не благоприятных для Бхакти обстоятельств. 

Кришна проявляя особую заботу о преданным может постепенно устранить препятствия на пути к бхакти в сердце преданного. 

Но не стоит думать, что в данном контексте речь идёт о надуманных обстоятельствах( мало денег, или мало красоты, плохая работа ).

Речь о конкретных проблемах в сердце дживы, которые само живое существо не в силах решить.

Например: зависть или прошлые грехи, они просто Вам не позволят совершенным образом исполнять обязанностии в сознании Кришны и потому требует времени и средств для их разрешения.

Не стоит пренебрать чем то материальным если это благоприятно для обретения или развития сознания Кришны, однако что благоприятно, а что нет пусть лучше Кришна решит. Это более разумно. Однако Кришна за меня деньги на книги не заработает.

Я всегда был уверен и до сих пор не изменил своей позиции, что Вайшнав, истинный преданный Вишну знает все тонкости решения трудных жизненных ситуаций. Главное это его найти и служить ему без приреканий.

----------


## Дмитрий.В.

> Я всегда был уверен и до сих пор не изменил своей позиции, что Вайшнав, истинный преданный Вишну знает все тонкости решения трудных жизненных ситуаций. Главное это его найти и служить ему без приреканий.


Найти и обрушить все свои жизненные проблемы.А где же в таком случае служение.И кто кому начнет служить.Не психологи ли и лекторы "секретов счастья за 5 минут" привлекли вас?

Мне 45 лет и  пять моих одноклассников уже мертвы среди них был работник полиции чиновник администрации просто рабочий и один уголовник без особых трудовых заслуг.C высоты моих уже не малых лет я не придаю особого значения работе.

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

> Найти и обрушить все свои жизненные проблемы.А где же в таком случае служение.И кто кому начнет служить.Не психологи ли и лекторы "секретов счастья за 5 минут" привлекли вас?
> 
> Мне 45 лет и  пять моих одноклассников уже мертвы среди них был работник полиции чиновник администрации просто рабочий и один уголовник без особых трудовых заслуг.C высоты моих уже не малых лет я не придаю особого значения работе.


Не каждый может в один момент достичь уровня Шри Прахлады Махараджа, ну согласитесь, если живое существо хотят убить к примеру ( _к примеру_), за любовь к Кришне, или посадить в тюрьму за экстримизм ( тоже к примеру) как это отразится на садхане?

Шри Прахлада Махарадж согласно замыслу Господа прошёл через столько испытаний, что садхаку который ещё не достиг уровня Прамахамсы ( кстати Шримад-Бхагавад-гита и Шримад-Бхагаватам именно для такого уровня ) такие страдания могут привести к смене тела.!!!!! :pandit:  :pandit:  :nono: 

До какого-то момента живому существо необходимо поддерживать свой социальный статус! 

Даже Ачарии до санкции своих Гуру исполняли свои обязанности перед госудаством, семьей , обществом а потом перешли на более Высокий уровень. И стали проповедовать в странах запада и др. До этого они на что жили.? 

Даже сейчас отреченные, святые Санньяси ИСККОН не обходят стороной тех, кто обращается к ним за поиощью, хотя им по идее в этом мире уже нечего делать, они все свои обязанности выполнили, вот это по настоящему святые, самозабвенно стараются помочь людям обрести знание.


Этот путь, который они проходили приносил им удовлетворение.

----------


## Дмитрий.В.

> До какого-то момента живому существо необходимо поддерживать свой социальный статус!


Вчера в лекции ачарьи Прабхупады услышал фразу "Господь Чайтанья не дает *ничего* кроме Кришны".

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

Может быть, кто то ещё сможет ответить на вопрос темы, иначе мы просто будем спорить, как это обычно бывает.

----------


## Дмитрий.В.

Спорить собственно не о чем потому как красота богатство рождение с семье с высоким социальным статусом в Шримад-Бхагаватам называются препятствием для духовной жизни.

Потому Кришна милостиво отнимает все эти привязанности иногда лишая своих преданных всего материального.

http://bookitut.ru/Krishna-Verkhovna...deniya.88.html 


> Господь Кришна так ответил на вопрос Махараджи Юдхиштхиры:
> 
> - Если Я хочу оказать особую милость Своему преданному и проявить о нем особую заботу, Я прежде всего лишаю его богатства. Когда преданный становится бедняком или даже нищим, его родные и близкие теряют к нему интерес и в большинстве случаев порывают с ним отношения. Таким образом преданный становится вдвойне несчастлив.
> 
> Преданный несчастлив прежде всего потому, что Кришна лишил его богатства, и он становится вдвойне несчастлив, когда его покидают родственники. Необходимо заметить, однако, что эти несчастья обрушиваются на преданного не как расплата за совершенные в прошлом грехи - карма-пхала. Преданный становится бедняком по воле Верховной Личности Бога. И если преданный богатеет, то также не вследствие своих благочестивых дел и поступков. В обоих случаях, разоряется ли преданный или становится богатым, это происходит по воле Верховной Личности Бога. Кришна делает это для того, чтобы преданный осознал свою полную зависимость от Него и одновременно освободился от всех материальных обязательств. Тогда он сможет использовать все - свою энергию, свой ум и тело - в служении Господу. Это ступень чистого преданного служения. В "Нарада-панчаратре" сказано: сарвопадхи-винирмуктам, что означает "ни с чем себя не отождествляющий".

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

Ну вот смотрите переходим к установлению истины путём приведения аргуиентов в виде слов Ачариев и Шастр, *которые как нам кажется* мы правильно поняли, осознали и истолковали :vanca calpa: 

Опираясь на здравый смысл я Вам задам провокационный вопрос: А что оставляет Кришна?

----------


## Дмитрий.В.

> А что оставляет Кришна?


Всё же не будем забывать что Кришна всеблагой потому то что он отнимает так же приносит нам лишь пользу как и то что он нам дает.Потому можно заключить что оставляет Он преданному свое всеблагое покровительство в итоге приводящее к освобождению из мат мира.

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

Это высокий уровень реализации, по сути конечная цель всех Вед, полностью положится на Кришну может душа осознавшая себя. То есть пройдена стадия самоосознания, есть реализация себя и своих не конфликтных отношений с Кришной, и много ещё чего уже осознано.

Просто взять и предаться без гьяны, без гуру в парампаре, без общения с осознавшими себя душами, и без общества преданных это невозможно, если верить наставлениям Шримад-Бхагавад Гиты.

Если кому - то это удалось без вышеперечисленного, это либо майя так влияет, либо человеку очень повезло из прошлых жизней. Редкость вообщем, но и об этом пишет Ачария: рождение в семье святых, не осознанное служение_ чистым преданным_ и так далее.

Все остальные встают на путь бхакти и строго следуют садхане. 

Мало того! Кришна вовсе не обязан не кому помогать! 

Однако если живое существо нам самом деле в его сторону стремится, тогда он заботится таким образом, укорачивая путь преданного.

Но даже в этом случае деятельность в сознании Кришны не лишена всех благ, а иначе на что Ачария строил Храмы?

Господь Чайтанья давал только Кришну, но если,есть кто-то, кто находится на его уровне преданности и бхакти, тогда Вы правы!

Кто то сможет сказать, что он испытывает такое же бхакти к Кришне, какое имел Шри Чайтанья? Если есть такая личность, тогда он сможет дать Самозабвенную любовь к Кришне и все остальное потеряет всякий смысл.

Как кто-то может дать то чего у него нет?

Вообщем это опять тот же диспут о прямой и косвенной проповеди.

Мне ответ на вопрос получить бы  :vanca calpa:  я пока, что на пути к цели.

С уважением.

----------


## Дмитрий.В.

В нашем случае оставив алкоголь наркотики азартные игры мясоедение и незаконный секс мы несомненно обретем БЛАГОполучие.Потому как западная цивилизация рекламирует явное саморозрушение.

Но Веды содержат примеры отказа он цветущих царств и общества благочестивых жен ради Кришны.Это конечно не наш уровень но важно понять ,что объекты наслаждения созданные тремя гунами материальной природы это помеха на пути к Кришне.

Майя всегда проверяет человека и если вас можно зацепить за корысть или статус вам его непременно предложат.



> Мало того! Кришна вовсе не обязан не кому помогать!


Тут не соглашусь.На самом деле у материального творения лишь одна цель вернуть души обратно к Богу.А число святых приходящих от Бога с целью их вернуть в Ведах сравнивается с водопадом.Непрерывный поток.

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

> В нашем случае оставив алкоголь наркотики азартные игры мясоедение и незаконный секс мы несомненно обретем БЛАГОполучие.Потому как западная цивилизация рекламирует явное саморозрушение.
> 
> Но Веды содержат примеры отказа он цветущих царств и общества благочестивых жен ради Кришны.Это конечно не наш уровень но важно понять ,что объекты наслаждения созданные тремя гунами материальной природы это помеха на пути к Кришне.
> 
> Майя всегда проверяет человека и если вас можно зацепить за корысть или статус вам его непременно предложат.


Шрила Бхактивинода Тхакур был очень известным и влиятельным государственным деятелям и + к этому отвечал за один из главных храмов Индии. 

Но пришло время все оставить и он оставил, это же от Кришны зависит, а не от живого существа.

Мало того, мне кажется, что если поспешно перестать исполнять свои обязанности,которые кстати нам Кришна определяет, то это поспешно и пусто и преждевременно.

Не очистившись и не изжив в себе стремление к чувственным удовольствиям.

Вообщем все зависит от готовности живого существа отказаться от всего а не от _слепого следования не осознанным и не правильно истолкованным живым существом наставлениям Ачариев_.

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

> Тут не соглашусь.На самом деле у материального творения лишь одна цель вернуть души обратно к Богу.А число святых приходящих от Бога с целью их вернуть в Ведах сравнивается с водопадом.Непрерывный поток.


Да Вы правы, осталось только понять, как этой цели добится? Вы согласны?

----------


## Дмитрий.В.

> Да Вы правы, осталось только понять, как этой цели добится? Вы согласны?


Считается что истина находится не во рту у говорящего а в ушах у слушающего.Кто то из нас уже слышит Бога кто то нет.

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

А тем, кто хочет услышать? За чей счёт идти к цели?

----------


## Дмитрий.В.

> А тем, кто хочет услышать? За чей счёт идти к цели?


Шримад-*Бхагаватам", 1.2.18, комментарий* 



> Благодаря регулярному посещению лекций по «Бхагаватам» и служению чистому преданному все, что вызывает тревогу в сердце, почти полностью уничтожается, и тогда любовное служение Верховному Господу, воспеваемому в трансцендентных песнях, становится необратимым.
> 
> КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Здесь предлагается средство, с помощью которого можно устранить из сердца все, что мешает продвижению но пути самоосознания.*Это средство - общение с бхагаватами*. Есть два типа бхагават: книга «Бхагаватам» и преданный бхагавата. Оба бхагаваты - действенные средства, *и их обоих или каждого в отдельности вполне достаточно, чтобы устранить все препятствия.* Преданный бхагавата и книга «Бхагавата» фактически одно и то же, потому что преданный бхагавата строит свою жизнь по книге «Бхагавате», изобилующей сведениями о Личности Бога и о Его чистых преданных, бхагаватах. Книга и личность бхагавата тождественны друг другу.


За счет общения со святыми и  (или)чтения написанных ими книг.http://omstudio.org/books/sb1.1/page/2/gl2-18.html

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

Мы ходим по кругу :vanca calpa: .

То есть одного раза будет достаточно, чтобы я обрёл Бхакти? 

Мне кажется очевидным, что общение, должно быть регулярным и все это время, а точнее до конца жизни, поддерживая это общение мне нужно будет чем-то питаться, что то одевать на тело?, где-то спать, на что - то покупать книги и так далее.

Верно? Или Вы по другому себе это представляете?

----------


## Дмитрий.В.

> То есть одного раза будет достаточно, чтобы я обрёл Бхакти?


Парампара это не цепь передачи общения а цепь передачи знания.Знание содержится в книгах которые вы можете читать перечитывать всю жизнь.Общение в преданными должно вдохновить вас на чтение книг и следование практике вайшнавизма.

Сколько раз вам нужно встретиться с преданными что бы начать читать я не знаю.Но очевидно что интернет сделал доступным знание парампары.

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

При всем уважении к шастрам, я все-таки спрошу, на что, на какие средства живое существо будет платить за интернет и за пищу, за одежду, в которой ходит, за жильё, за компюьтер с интернетом, за телефон с интернетом?

----------


## Дмитрий.В.

> При всем уважении к шастрам, я все-таки спрошу, на что, на какие средства живое существо будет платить за интернет и за пищу, за одежду, в которой ходит, за жильё, за компюьтер с интернетом, за телефон с интернетом?


Бог даст.

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

Спасибо :vanca calpa:

----------


## Keshava das

> Господь Чайтанья давал только Кришну, но если,есть кто-то, кто находится на его уровне преданности и бхакти, тогда Вы правы!
> 
> Кто то сможет сказать, что он испытывает такое же бхакти к Кришне, какое имел Шри Чайтанья? Если есть такая личность, тогда он сможет дать Самозабвенную любовь к Кришне и все остальное потеряет всякий смысл.
> 
> Как кто-то может дать то чего у него нет?


Господь Чайтанья - это тот кто обладал совершенным духовным знанием... все аскезы направлены на то чтобы обрести это Знание - и он давал инициации (проливал свою милость) чтобы люди прогрессировали в духовной науке

----------


## Амира

Преданное служение мало связано с материальным благополучием. Если человек может посещать все лекции, купить и прочитать все книги о преданном служении, может посетить много мест поломничества и даже построить храмы на свои деньги, это еще не значит что он сразу осознает Кришну. Чем меньше у человека материльного, тем можно сказать, ему легче получить Кришну. Кришну нельзя получить жертвуя что-то материальное. Кришну можно обрести только имея сильное желание Его обрести. Вот об этом нужно думать. Если вы читаете книги, посещаете лекции и это способствует развитию вашего внутреннего желания служить Кришне и развитию вашей привязанности к Кришне, то вы на правильном пути. Нужно подумать самому кто для вас Кришна и что вы от Него хотите, если Он вам дорог то чем или почему. Кришна может помочь решить все ваши духовные и материальные проблемы, если вы полагаетесь в этом на Него и хотите этого для того чтобы развить свою привязанность к Кришне. Если же Кришна знает, что как только Он вам даст хорошую работу с высокой зарплатой, то вы начнете тратить деньги на материальные удовльствия, то Он вам не даст такой работы как вы не просите Его. Я бы посоветовала вам прочитать «Нектар преданности», т.к. в нём описано, что такое преданное служение и его особенности и описаны качества Кришны.  Чтобы привязаться к Кришне нужно читать и слушать о Его качествах. В преданном служении самое важное это внутреннее желание, стремление к Кришне. А внешняя деятельность ценна только тогда когда помогает развить это внутреннее желание. Иногда она может даже препятствовать. Например, человек посещает лекции и думает что внутренние процессы уже у него происходят сами собой, он же ходит на лекции, а слушание это важный процесс преданного служения. Но слушание это лишь стимул для внутреннего желания, а не возможность ни к чему не стремиться, даже если мы посещаем лекции садху. Нам нужно такое желание, это самое важное, а количество книг и лекций это не так важно. Подумайте об этом. Возможно это трудно понять. Вот вам материальны пример для размышления.  :smilies:

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

Очень хорошая фраза есть: " не учите меня жизни лучше помогите материально "

Вот и здесь, в теме я пытаюсь ответить на вопрос, где и как берут средства к существованию те, кто встал на путь бхакти.

Ну не из воздуха же они их делают?

Согласитесь если Кришна заботится о Вас Вы можете позаботится о других!

Но если Кришна о Вас не заботится, а Вы пытаетесь заботится о других, Вы попросту нарабатываете карму! Вы растратие результаты благочестия.

В сердцах преданных Кришна устранит проблемы заботясь о их преданности и служении, а в сердцах тех, кто только следует садхане, кто это будет делать?

----------


## Амира

Материальное благополучие зависит от прошлой кармы и воли Кришны.

Я думаю все занимаются какой-либо деятельностью, которая помогает им обеспечить себя хотя бы минимально необходимым для жизни. У каждого это по-разному, но в этом опять же воля Кришны. Каждый должен следовать своему пути.

Кришна как Параматма в сердце заботится даже о тех кто ничего о Нём не знает. Чтобы Кришна заботился о нас лично нужно только пожелать и вести себя соответственно, чтобы подтвердить это наше желание. А уж степень заботы зависит от степени предания.

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

Спасибо.

----------

